# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مصوبه نحوه ترمیم معدل دروس امتحان نهایی دانش آموزان تایید شد

## ata.beheshti

دکتر مهدی نوید دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفت و گو با خبرنگار ما با اشاره به مصوبه نهصد و پانزدهمین (915) جلسه این شورا، اظهار داشت: در اجرای قانون پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور و به منظور ایجاد زمینه برای ارتقای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان و تاثیر آن در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها این ماده واحده به تصویب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و تایید رئیس جمهور محترم رسیده است.
دکتر نوید خاطر نشان کرد: براساس این قانون به فارغ التحصیلان دوره متوسطه(از سال 84 به بعد) که متقاضی ترمیم و ارتقای نمرات دروس نهایی خود می باشند، اجازه داده می شود صرفا برای یک بار به شیوهداوطلب آزاد، ثبت نام نموده و در یکی از نوبت های امتحانی (خرداد، شهریور و دی ماه)، دروس مورد نظر خود را مجددا انتخاب و در آزمون مربوط شرکت نمایند.
دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش با اشاره به تهیه شیوه نامه اجرایی این مصوبه توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش، گفت: هزینه های مربوط به برگزاری امتحانات و صدور گواهینامه های لازم بر عهده داوطلبان می باشد.


لینک خبر

----------


## mpaarshin

خدارو شکر واقعا زود تصویب شد
حالا دی ماه میتونیم بریم امتحانارو بدیم؟؟ یا خرداد؟؟؟ واسه کنکور ۹۵

----------


## quf

داداش ینی ردیف شد دیگه؟؟؟؟نریم دنبال دیپ مجدد؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خدارو شکر واقعا زود تصویب شد
> حالا دی ماه میتونیم بریم امتحانارو بدیم؟؟ یا خرداد؟؟؟ واسه کنکور ۹۵


منم مثل شما فقط خبرشو دیدم باس بریم آموزش پرورش

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش ینی ردیف شد دیگه؟؟؟؟نریم دنبال دیپ مجدد؟؟


منم مثل شما فقط خبرشو دیدم باس بریم آموزش پرورش

----------


## Dayi javad

من که دیپ مجدد گرفتم چیکار کنم ! ای لعنت به سیستم آموزشی این کشور

----------


## saj8jad

چه عجب یه خبری دادن از این طرحشون  :Yahoo (1):  ، امیدوارم بچه ها خوشحال شده باشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها فردا یکی وقت داره بره یه خبر بگیره اگه بتونیم خرداد بدین و دخیل بدن تو کنکور خیلی بهتره فرصت خیلی بیشتره

----------


## Lara27

شهریور؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> من که دیپ مجدد گرفتم چیکار کنم ! ای لعنت به سیستم آموزشی این کشور


 داداش همین راهتو محکم بگیر برو.... :Yahoo (2): آشفته بازاریه کنکور

----------


## saj8jad

> من که دیپ مجدد گرفتم چیکار کنم ! ای لعنت به سیستم آموزشی این کشور


خب داداش اون دیپلمی که میخوای باهاش کنکور شرکت کنی میری ترمیمش میکنی  :Yahoo (1):  ، البته اگه باز سنگ ندازن جلوی پای بچه های مردم  :Yahoo (1): 
از اون تیکه حرف آخرت خوشمان آمد  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بچه ها فردا یکی وقت داره بره یه خبر بگیره اگه بتونیم خرداد بدین و دخیل بدن تو کنکور خیلی بهتره فرصت خیلی بیشتره


نوشته دی خرداد شهریور هر کدومش که بخوای میتونی من که باشه دی میرم امتحان میدم خرداد درسای پیشم میاد روش دیگه سخت میشه رو تشریحی تمرکز کرد بطبع وقت مییره تشریحی

----------


## ata.beheshti

اقا یه سوال گیریم شد ما دی امتحان دادیم باید کتابای سوم چاپ 94 ینی سال تحصیلی امسالو بخونیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

احتمال اینکه این طرحشون برای دیماه همین امسال اجرایی بشه کمه  :Yahoo (21):  ، ماشاء الله تو کشور ما ...  :Yahoo (21): 
ان شاء الله که همین دی اجرا بشه و بچه ها حالش رو ببرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> اقا یه سوال گیریم شد ما دی امتحان دادیم باید کتابای سوم چاپ 94 ینی سال تحصیلی امسالو بخونیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره مال همون سال تحصیلی رو باید بخونی
گفته خرداد شهریور دی 
خب ما که شهریور نمیتونیم بریم پس باید ببینیم دی میشه اگر بشه هم خوبه هم بد
موندم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه نمره خوب بدست آورد
کاشکی بشه خرداد امتحان داد

----------


## ata.beheshti

> احتمال اینکه این طرحشون برای دیماه همین امسال اجرایی بشه کمه  ، ماشاء الله تو کشور ما ... 
> ان شاء الله که همین دی اجرا بشه و بچه ها حالش رو ببرن


اگه بود اونا احتمال میدادن و تو خبر دی رو نمیگفتن! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Lara27

> آره مال همون سال تحصیلی رو باید بخونی
> گفته خرداد شهریور دی 
> خب ما که شهریور نمیتونیم بریم پس باید ببینیم دی میشه اگر بشه هم خوبه هم بد
> موندم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه نمره خوب بدست آورد
> کاشکی بشه خرداد امتحان داد


ازه منم میگم خرداد بهتره

----------


## ata.beheshti

> آره مال همون سال تحصیلی رو باید بخونی
> گفته خرداد شهریور دی 
> خب ما که شهریور نمیتونیم بریم پس باید ببینیم دی میشه اگر بشه هم خوبه هم بد
> موندم تو این فرصت باقی مونده میشه نمره خوب بدست آورد
> کاشکی بشه خرداد امتحان داد


کنکور نیس که....باس بشینی کتابو حفظ کنی اساسی!این یه فرصتو معجزس برای کسایی که معدلشون کم شده!!!!!!پس جای نق زدن و نمیدونم چیکار کنمو فلان بهمان نیسسسسست

----------


## Amin97

اونوقت از این ور این ثبت نام واسه دیپ مجدد تا کی وقت داره ؟؟!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه بود اونا احتمال میدادن و تو خبر دی رو نمیگفتن!


آره راست میگی داداش  :Yahoo (1):  
ولی خودت که میدونی تو کشور ما هیچی حساب کتاب نداره و ...  :Yahoo (21):  
پس فردا طرف میاد حرفاش رو تکذیب میکنه  :Yahoo (75):  ، والا به خدا رو حرفاشون نمیشه حساب باز کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> ازه منم میگم خرداد بهتره


پس درسای پیش 2 چی؟ اسیدباز الکتروشیمی.....زیست پیش 2!!!! ...ریاضی پیش 2 انتگرال و مقاطع و...... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dayi javad

> خب داداش اون دیپلمی که میخوای باهاش کنکور شرکت کنی میری ترمیمش میکنی  ، البته اگه باز سنگ ندازن جلوی پای بچه های مردم 
> از اون تیکه حرف آخرت خوشمان آمد



داداش من دیپلم انسانی گرفتم ! باز حالا بیام خودمو درگیر این ترمیم لعنتی بکنم !! خدا کنه بشه با دیپلم انسانیم کنکور تجربی بدم ! ای داد بیداد !
ولی بعد کنکور معدلمو ترمیم میکنم

----------


## mpaarshin

> کنکور نیس که....باس بشینی کتابو حفظ کنی اساسی!این یه فرصتو معجزس برای کسایی که معدلشون کم شده!!!!!!پس جای نق زدن و نمیدونم چیکار کنمو فلان بهمان نیسسسسست


میدونم ولی چون یکبار فرصت دارم اصلا نمیخوام کم شه نمرات میخوام مطمئن شرکت کنم تو این دو ماه باید مثلا کنکور رو گذاشت کنار فقط واسه نهایی خوند ولی اگه خرداد باشه واسه کنکور میخونی نهایی هم یکم نمونه حل کنی تمومه باید پرسید باز

----------


## Dayi javad

> داداش همین راهتو محکم بگیر برو....آشفته بازاریه کنکور


کجا برم داداش اگ بیان این طرح دیپلم دومو بردارن که بدبختم میکنن!

----------


## ata.beheshti

> میدونم ولی چون یکبار فرصت دارم اصلا نمیخوام کم شه نمرات میخوام مطمئن شرکت کنم تو این دو ماه باید مثلا کنکور رو گذاشت کنار فقط واسه نهایی خوند ولی اگه خرداد باشه واسه کنکور میخونی نهایی هم یکم نمونه حل کنی تمومه باید پرسید باز


والا بخدا انقده فکر و استرسداشتیم که به همه چی شک میکنم و به کسی اعتماد ندارم!!! :Yahoo (2): من موندم خرداد با درسای حجیم پیش 2 چجور کنار بیایم .....حل دوتا نمونه واس نهایی که میشه بازمعدل کم و داستان.....

----------


## saj8jad

> اونوقت از این ور این ثبت نام واسه دیپ مجدد تا کی وقت داره ؟؟!!


به نظر میرسه تا 10 یا 15 آبان ماه فرصت باشه  :Yahoo (1):  ، ولی بازم باید از آموزش و پرورش بپرسی تا مطمئن بشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ritalin

منم دیپ انسانیم نصفه اس اگر ترمیم به دی برسه دیپ تجربیم ترمیم میکنم چون معلوم نیست که امسال بشه با دیپ انسانی بدون پیشش کنکور ثبت نام کرد.

----------


## ata.beheshti

> کجا برم داداش اگ بیان این طرح دیپلم دومو بردارن که بدبختم میکنن!


داداش شما هم کار خوبی کردی هم کار بد ...کار خوبت این بود که زود رفتی سراغ دیپ مجدد که شرایطتتو عوض کنی کار بدتم اینه تو مرداد میگفتن قراره بزودی تصویب بشه شما صبر نکردی ببینی چی پیش میاد البته الانم معلوم نیستااااااااا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dayi javad

ترجیح میدم پیش انسانی رو بخونم تا ترمیم معدل تجربی و خوندن 10 تا درس به صورت نهایی اونم واس کسب نمره ی بالا
پیش انسانی 4 تا نهایی داره ! ک تقریبا مشابه دروس تجربین !

اونای دیگشم ی جوری نمرشو ...

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش من دیپلم انسانی گرفتم ! باز حالا بیام خودمو درگیر این ترمیم لعنتی بکنم !! خدا کنه بشه با دیپلم انسانیم کنکور تجربی بدم ! ای داد بیداد !
> ولی بعد کنکور معدلمو ترمیم میکنم


خب ان شاء الله دی ماه این طرح اجرا بشه  :Yahoo (1):  ، کتبی های دیپلم تجربیت رو ترمیم کن و با دیپلم تجربیت تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کن که مشکلی هم احیاناً پیش نیاد  :Yahoo (1): 
بعد کنکور که فایده ای نداره داداش!  :Yahoo (4):  شما برای کنکور نیازت میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

دوستانی که سوالات اساسی دارن لطفا فردا صبح برن آموزش پروش جویا بشن...الان هیچ کس نمیدونه شرایط چی هست الکی هم لازم نیست به خودمون استرس بدیم... :Yahoo (76): والا ماهم مث شما...من فقط الان خوشجالم که بالاخره این صدای اعتراضات به جایی رسید .....

----------


## 7p7

چرا گفته فارغالتحصيلان ؟؟؟ ينى كسايى كه امسال پيش هستن هم فارغ التحصيل حساب ميشن

----------


## Dayi javad

> خب ان شاء الله دی ماه این طرح اجرا بشه  ، کتبی های دیپلم تجربیت رو ترمیم کن و با دیپلم تجربیت تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کن که مشکلی هم احیاناً پیش نیاد 
> بعد کنکور که فایده ای نداره داداش!  شما برای کنکور نیازت میشه


داداش ترمیم معدل ب کلی از جو کنکور خارجت میکنه ! مطمئنم لطمش  و ضررش بیشتر از سودش

----------


## Dayi javad

> داداش شما هم کار خوبی کردی هم کار بد ...کار خوبت این بود که زود رفتی سراغ دیپ مجدد که شرایطتتو عوض کنی کار بدتم اینه تو مرداد میگفتن قراره بزودی تصویب بشه شما صبر نکردی ببینی چی پیش میاد البته الانم معلوم نیستااااااااا


من خرداد دیپلم انسانی رو گرفتم داداش !قبل کنکور 94 ! هنوز حرفی از این طرح نبود!

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش ترمیم معدل ب کلی از جو کنکور خارجت میکنه ! مطمئنم لطمش  و ضررش بیشتر از سودش


درسای سوم مگه جزو کنکور نیست؟خوب یبار انگار درسای سومومیخونی دیگه...اگه با قلم چی پیش بری زوج درساتو سوم برداری حله !

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها به نظرتون خرداد هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟
یهو اینجوری نشه که بری خرداد ترمیم کنی ولی همون نمراتی که باهاشون ثبت نام کردس رو تاثیر بدن

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش ترمیم معدل ب کلی از جو کنکور خارجت میکنه ! مطمئنم لطمش  و ضررش بیشتر از سودش


اونکه آره تقریباً ولی خب میشه مدیریت شده انجامش داد  :Yahoo (1):  ، اینطور شما دروس سومت رو یه دور هم کامل میخونی  :Yahoo (1): 
به هر حال 25% از 100% کنکور به نظرم ارزشش رو داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> اونکه آره تقریباً ولی خب میشه مدیریت شده انجامش داد  ، اینطور شما دروس سومت رو یه دور هم کامل میخونی 
> به هر حال 25% از 100% کنکور به نظرم ارزشش رو داره


اره داداش معدل 14.54 منو چندین هزار نفر انداخت عقب..... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها به نظرتون خرداد هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟
> یهو اینجوری نشه که بری خرداد ترمیم کنی ولی همون نمراتی که باهاشون ثبت نام کردس رو تاثیر بدن


شدن که میشه داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، ولی اصلاً به ریسکش نمی ارزه  
من جای شما بودم همین دی کلکش رو میکندم تا خیالم راحت بشه  :Yahoo (1):  
اینطوری شما همش تو فکر امتحانات نهایی خرداد هستی و ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> شدن که میشه داداش  ، ولی اصلاً به ریسکش نمی ارزه  
> من جای شما بودم همین دی کلکش رو میکندم تا خیالم راحت بشه  
> اینطوری شما همش تو فکر امتحانات نهایی خرداد هستی و ...


عاخه اصن از کجا معلوم دی بشه بعدش فک کنم تراز خرداد بالاتره 
بعدش دی میترسم نرسم یعنی تو دو ماه میشه ۲۰ گرفت؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اره داداش معدل 14.54 منو چندین هزار نفر انداخت عقب.....


واقعاً داداش ، مخصوصاً تو رشته شما تجربی که رقابت بسیار نفس گیرتره از ریاضی و انسانی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> شدن که میشه داداش  ، ولی اصلاً به ریسکش نمی ارزه  
> من جای شما بودم همین دی کلکش رو میکندم تا خیالم راحت بشه  
> اینطوری شما همش تو فکر امتحانات نهایی خرداد هستی و ...


دادا منم همینو میگم تا تنور داغه باس نونو چسبوند!!!!الان میشه کم کم با قلم چییا هر آزمونی درسای سومو یدور خوند...ولی خرداد حجم کارزیاده انصافا

----------


## Lara27

آخه اصلا معلومه دی حتما اجرا میشه؟
چقدر دوباره باید پول خرج کنیم؟
من خیلی وقت پیش نهایی دادم . کتاب چی بخریم مثلا برای فیزیک که درسنامه هاش کامل و تشریحی باشه

----------


## saj8jad

> عاخه اصن از کجا معلوم دی بشه بعدش فک کنم تراز خرداد بالاتره 
> بعدش دی میترسم نرسم یعنی تو دو ماه میشه ۲۰ گرفت؟؟؟


شما دو تا گزینه پیش روت هست؛  1ـ ترمیم معدل دیپلم2ـ دیپلم مجدد 

هر کدومش که شد تو دیماه امسال اقدام کن براش  

اومدی اینا گفتن خردادماه طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه ، بعد بنا به دلایلی اجرا نشد!  :Yahoo (21):  
میدونی چی فاجعه ای میشه انوقت؟!!!!  :Yahoo (21):  میشه شعبه 2 فاجعه منا  :Yahoo (21): 

آره داداش ، چرا نتونی ، 10 تا نهایی میخوای بدی ، در کنار کنکورت روزی چند ساعت هم برای نهایی ها بخون که در اصل بدرد کنکورت هم میخوره ، مطمئناً 20 میگیری ، خیالت راحت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> آخه اصلا معلومه دی حتما اجرا میشه؟
> چقدر دوباره باید پول خرج کنیم؟
> من خیلی وقت پیش نهایی دادم . کتاب چی بخریم مثلا برای فیزیک که درسنامه هاش کامل و تشریحی باشه


ابجی اگه نبود که نمیگفتن  دی و خرداد و شهریور.... باز سر منابع گیر نکنین توروخدا...جویدن کتاب درسی +گل واژه

----------


## Lara27

> ابجی اگه نبود که نمیگفتن  دی و خرداد و شهریور.... باز سر منابع گیر نکنین توروخدا...جویدن کتاب درسی +گل واژه


گیر نمیکنیم برای فیزیک کتاب درسی کافی نیس . اخه اون همه راه تشریحی و ... توی کتاب هست؟  :Yahoo (21): 
من زیاد از نهایی نمیدونم اگه میپرسم ببخشید

----------


## saj8jad

> دادا منم همینو میگم تا تنور داغه باس نونو چسبوند!!!!الان میشه کم کم با قلم چییا هر آزمونی درسای سومو یدور خوند...ولی خرداد حجم کارزیاده انصافا


والا داداش کسی بخواد خرداد اقدام کنه ، پدرش در میاد به معنای حقیقی کلمه  :Yahoo (21): 

چون دوران جمع بندی کنکور با نهایی ها قاطی پاتی میشه ، انوقت میشه؛  رحم الله من یقرأ فاتحة مع اخلاص و الصلوات


حالا که جاش هست یه صلوات برای ظهور حضرت مهدی(عج) و سلامتی خودمونم بفرستیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> گیر نمیکنیم برای فیزیک کتاب درسی کافی نیس . اخه اون همه راه تشریحی و ... توی کتاب هست؟ 
> من زیاد از نهایی نمیدونم اگه میپرسم ببخشید


پس برین سراغ پرسمان گاج...قصد جسارت نداشتم فکر کردم شما هم جزو دوستانی هسین که خبری میشه زود دنبال منبع کمکیشن!

----------


## magicboy

> آخه اصلا معلومه دی حتما اجرا میشه؟
> چقدر دوباره باید پول خرج کنیم؟
> من خیلی وقت پیش نهایی دادم . کتاب چی بخریم مثلا برای فیزیک که درسنامه هاش کامل و تشریحی باشه



پرسمان
سیر تا پیاز
چاپ جدید بگیر سوالا نهایی رو داره



کسی میدونه چند درس میتونیم بترمیمیم؟


 @علی پاتر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> والا داداش کسی بخواد خرداد اقدام کنه ، پدرش در میاد به معنای حقیقی کلمه 
> 
> چون دوران جمع بندی کنکور با نهایی ها قاطی پاتی میشه ، انوقت میشه؛  رحم الله من یقرأ فاتحة مع اخلاص و الصلوات
> 
> 
> حالا که جاش هست یه صلوات برای ظهور حضرت مهدی(عج) و سلامتی خودمونم بفرستیم


خخخ داداش شما عجب انرژی + میدین به آدم.... اللهم صلی علی محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> پرسمان
> سیر تا پیاز
> چاپ جدید بگیر سوالا نهایی رو داره
> 
> 
> 
> کسی میدونه چند درس میتونیم بترمیمیم؟
> 
> 
>  @علی پاتر


انتخابیه ...همشم میتونی متحان بدی

----------


## Lara27

> پس برین سراغ پرسمان گاج...قصد جسارت نداشتم فکر کردم شما هم جزو دوستانی هسین که خبری میشه زود دنبال منبع کمکیشن!


نه متاسفانه من اصلا نهایی رو جدی نگرفتم چون تاثیرش برای ما مثبت و بود و فقط میرفتم و امتحان میدادم و بر می گشتم این شد که زیست 16 شدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> گیر نمیکنیم برای فیزیک کتاب درسی کافی نیس . اخه اون همه راه تشریحی و ... توی کتاب هست؟ 
> من زیاد از نهایی نمیدونم اگه میپرسم ببخشید


خواهر کتاب درسی رو بخون یا از کتاب های کمکی استفاده کن بعدش برو 7 8 دوره امتحانات نهایی (خرداد ـ شهریور ـ دی) رو حل و بررسی کن چون سوالات تکراری و سبکشون کاملاً مشخصه  :Yahoo (1): 

مطمئناً موفق میشی آبجی  :Yahoo (1):  ، خودتم زیاد درگیر انتخاب منابع نکن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> نه متاسفانه من اصلا نهایی رو جدی نگرفتم چون تاثیرش برای ما مثبت و بود و فقط میرفتم و امتحان میدادم و بر می گشتم این شد که زیست 16 شدم


وضع ماها از شما بدتره من زیست 12 شدم بخاطر بچگی هام!!!!!!

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خواهر کتاب درسی رو بخون یا از کتاب های کمکی استفاده کن بعدش برو 7 8 دوره امتحانات نهایی (خرداد ـ شهریور ـ دی) رو حل و بررسی کن چون سوالات تکراری و سبکشون کاملاً مشخصه 
> 
> مطمئناً موفق میشی آبجی  ، خودتم زیاد درگیر انتخاب منابع نکن


خوب کتابای سال سوم چاپ 94-95 (امسال)تغییراتی هم دارن نسبت به سالای پیش دیگه؟!سوالای سال مثلا 86 دیگه کاربرد دارن؟

----------


## saj8jad

> وضع ماها از شما بدتره من زیست 12 شدم بخاطر بچگی هام!!!!!!


داداش جبران میکنی جای غصه ای نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

> خوب کتابای سال سوم چاپ 94-95 (امسال)تغییراتی هم دارن نسبت به سالای پیش دیگه؟!سوالای سال مثلا 86 دیگه کاربرد دارن؟


اگه بعد تموم کردن فصل یا کتاب بخونی اماحانا رو متوجه میشی کجاها حذف و اضافه شده و به درد خوندن نمیخوره از سوالات سالهای قبل .

----------


## ata.beheshti

> اگه بعد تموم کردن فصل یا کتاب بخونی اماحانا رو متوجه میشی کجاها حذف و اضافه شده و به درد خوندن نمیخوره از سوالات سالهای قبل .


امیدوارم هممون موفق شیم ....

----------


## saj8jad

> خوب کتابای سال سوم چاپ 94-95 (امسال)تغییراتی هم دارن نسبت به سالای پیش دیگه؟!سوالای سال مثلا 86 دیگه کاربرد دارن؟


آره درسته کتابا تغییر کردن تا حدودی  :Yahoo (1):  ، ولی خب حل و بررسی سوالت نهایی حتی 86 هم عیبی نداره به هر حال یه ارتباطی کوچولویی به موضوع داره  :Yahoo (4):  ، همینشم غنیمته داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش جبران میکنی جای غصه ای نیست


ایشاالا داداش :Y (562):

----------


## mpaarshin

خداییش یکی وقت داشت فردا بره بپرسه خرداد هم میشه و اگر میشه نمرات ارسال میشن سنجش؟؟؟ تو کنکور ۹۵ تاثیر میزاره؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خداییش یکی وقت داشت فردا بره بپرسه خرداد هم میشه و اگر میشه نمرات ارسال میشن سنجش؟؟؟ تو کنکور ۹۵ تاثیر میزاره؟


داداش شما چرا یکم فکر نمیکنی عزیز من  :Yahoo (1): ...نوشته دی خرداد شهریور  :Yahoo (21): شهریورم هست چ برسه به خرداد

----------


## Lara27

> داداش شما چرا یکم فکر نمیکنی عزیز من ...نوشته دی خرداد شهریور شهریورم هست چ برسه به خرداد


شهریور رو چرت گفته . اصلا عملی نیس . جواب اولیه کنکور مرداد میاد بعدش توی شهریور تازه امتحان نهایی بدیم مهر کارنامه بیاد و تازه تاثیر بدن ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش شما چرا یکم فکر نمیکنی عزیز من ...نوشته دی خرداد شهریور شهریورم هست چ برسه به خرداد


عزیز شما فکر نمیکنی اون نیومده با کنکوریای ۹۵ بحرفه اومده کلی گفته یعنی کلا شما میتونی تو این نوبتها امتحان بدی حالا یکی تیر کنکور میده شهریور که میره دانشگاه چیو بیاد ترمیم کنه؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> شهریور رو چرت گفته . اصلا عملی نیس . جواب اولیه کنکور مرداد میاد بعدش توی شهریور تازه امتحان نهایی بدیم مهر کارنامه بیاد و تازه تاثیر بدن ؟


بنظر من اظهار نظر در مورد جرئیاتش اصلا برای هیچ کس خوب نیس چون هممون سردر گم میشیم فردا صبح بریم آم.رش پرورش ناحیه معلوم میشه قضیه چیش شده بالاخره

----------


## ata.beheshti

> عزیز شما فکر نمیکنی اون نیومده با کنکوریای ۹۵ بحرفه اومده کلی گفته یعنی کلا شما میتونی تو این نوبتها امتحان بدی حالا یکی تیر کنکور میده شهریور که میره دانشگاه چیو بیاد ترمیم کنه؟


شما درست میگی بله من نادیده گرفتم اون قسمتو...اگه فردا بری آموزش پرورش میگن کی میتونیم

----------


## saj8jad

> خداییش یکی وقت داشت فردا بره بپرسه خرداد هم میشه و اگر میشه نمرات ارسال میشن سنجش؟؟؟ تو کنکور ۹۵ تاثیر میزاره؟


داداش فردا اول صبح به دفتر آموزش متوسطه ، آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتی زنگ بزن ، جریان رو جویا 
بشو  :Yahoo (1):  
البته اگر خودت بتونی حضوری بری خیلی بهتره و از جزئیات ماجرا اطلاع پیدا میکنی و کاملاً ملتفت میشی به قولی  :Yahoo (1):  ، 
اینطوری ممکن یکی بیاد یه چیزی بگه به شما ولی اشتباه بشه و قس علی هذا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیز شما فکر نمیکنی اون نیومده با کنکوریای ۹۵ بحرفه اومده کلی گفته یعنی کلا شما میتونی تو این نوبتها امتحان بدی حالا یکی تیر کنکور میده شهریور که میره دانشگاه چیو بیاد ترمیم کنه؟


دقیقاً داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، شهریور برای کسایی هست که میخوان تیرماه سال بعدش کنکور شرکت کنن ، و اِلا نمیشه کنکور بدی بعد شهریور بری ترمیم معدل کنی که  :Yahoo (77):  

جواب ترمیم معدلا بعد از اعتراضات بچه ها و اینا تازه اواسط مهرماه میاد ، پس هیچطوری نمیشه رو شهریور حساب باز کرد

خاک تو سرشون بشه که قانون وضع میکنن خودشونم میمونن چند چندن و چیکار کنن ...  :Yahoo (75):  

مثل تاثیر سوابق پیش دانشگاهی تو کنکور ، اگر یکی کارش به شهریور کشیده بشه ، اون موقع نمرات نهایی شهریور چطوری در کنکور داوطلب تاثیر داده میشه با توجه به اینکه اعلام نتایج کنکور زودتر (مرداد ماه) انجام شده  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## bahman seraj

خبر تایید ارسال نمرات جدید دروس دیپلم موقع خرداد برای کنکور 95 باید رسما" از زبان رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته بشه نه اینکه اموزش و پرورش یه چیزی بگه همین اموزش و پرورش شهرتون نبود موقع شهریور که میگفت ترمیم معدل تصویب شده بیا واسه دی ثبت نام کن یا اینکه باید به مسئولای همونجا میفهموندی شرایط دیپ مجدد و مکافاتی که برای بچه ها درست کرده بودن

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خبر تایید ارسال نمرات جدید دروس دیپلم موقع خرداد برای کنکور 95 باید رسما" از زبان رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته بشه نه اینکه اموزش و پرورش یه چیزی بگه همین اموزش و پرورش شهرتون نبود موقع شهریور که میگفت ترمیم معدل تصویب شده بیا واسه دی ثبت نام کن یا اینکه باید به مسئولای همونجا میفهموندی شرایط دیپ مجدد و مکافاتی که برای بچه ها درست کرده بودن


همه چی صب معلوم مییشه قضیه چی هس

----------


## Nahal

منم دیپ مجدد ریاضیم نصفه ست حالا موندم اونو تکمیل کنم یا برای ترمیم دیپلم تجربی اقدام کنم... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bs756

هم خوبه هم بد...
حوصله دارم واسه کانونو کنکورو اینا بخونم ولی انصافا دیگه حوصله امتحانات تشریحیو ندارم :Yahoo (76): ولی میرم آموزش پرورش ببینم اگه قطعی بشه با آغوش باز از این طرح استقبال میکنم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا به نظرتون به دی ماه امسال میرسه؟


آره  :Yahoo (1):  ، احتمالش هست اگه لطف کنن زودتر مقدماتش رو انجام بدن آقایون ...  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## saeedkh76

من اگه ماشین زمانم ساخته بشه حاضر نیستم برگردم عقب
بخاطر همین سال نهایی و کنکور

----------


## Lara27

چی شد بچه ها؟ کسی چیزی فهمید ؟

----------


## comet97

اصلا حوصله تشریحی ندارم ولی سه چهار تا درسو باید برم امتحان بدم.هر کی پرسیده خواهشا به من بگه هزینه هر آزمون چقدره؟

----------


## rahaz

زیاد امیدوار نباشین...هنوز معلوم نیست به 95 میرسه یا نه...حالا ایشالا برسه اونم خرداد باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

یعنی هیشکی موفق نشد با سنجش تماس بگیره و بفهمه چیه این متن خبر که خودشونم نفهمیدن چی نوشتن؟

----------


## elenaa

بچه ها من 19.33 شدم اگه تصویب شد برم بدم یا ن؟

----------


## elenaa

9 کاربر عزیز در افق محوین؟؟؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lara27

> بچه ها من 19.33 شدم اگه تصویب شد برم بدم یا ن؟


نمره هات مهمن نه دیپلم .من جات بودم میشستم برا کنکور میخوندم نه ترمیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elenaa

> نمره هات مهمن نه دیپلم .من جات بودم میشستم برا کنکور میخوندم نه ترمیم


من همشون یا 20 ان یا 19 ونیم و... فقط یه 18.75برا زیست دارم

----------


## Lara27

> من همشون یا 20 ان یا 19 ونیم و... فقط یه 18.75برا زیست دارم


اگه زیستو مطمنی 20 میشی بده ولی اگه قراره 19 بشی ارزش نداره به خاطر 25%

----------


## elenaa

> اگه زیستو مطمنی 20 میشی بده ولی اگه قراره 19 بشی ارزش نداره به خاطر 25%


من حدود یه ماه پیش از اموزش پرورش اصفهان پرسیدم گفتن فقط در حد یه حرف بوده ن جدی جدی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lara27

> من حدود یه ماه پیش از اموزش پرورش اصفهان پرسیدم گفتن فقط در حد یه حرف بوده ن جدی جدی


یک ماه از اون موقع گذشته ها  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elenaa

> یک ماه از اون موقع گذشته ها


تو یه ماه ب نظرت تغییر خاصی میشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Saeed735

بچه ها جدی جدی تصویب شد؟؟؟؟


دی میتونیم بدیم یا خرداد؟

----------


## elenaa

> بچه ها جدی جدی تصویب شد؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> دی میتونیم بدیم یا خرداد؟


سنجش ک چیزی نگفته

----------


## mahdi100

> بچه ها جدی جدی تصویب شد؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> دی میتونیم بدیم یا خرداد؟


اره انگار
بوش میاد

----------


## Saeed735

> سنجش ک چیزی نگفته


مگه طرحش توسط سنجش اعلام شده بود؟

----------


## digoxin

این صرفا نظر شخصی منه توجه کنید بهش  : به نظر من کسانی که رشته های انسانی و ریاضی هستن دیوانگیه که به ترمیم معدل فک کنن یا اینکه به دنبال رتبه های تک رقمی باشن چون رشته هاشون به درد نمیخوره . چه فرقیداره مهندسی برق تهران بخونی یا مهندسی برق بدون کنکور ؟ مثل اینه که پزشکی رو دانشگاه پیام نور بیاره . دوما کسایی هم که تجربی هستن به معدل زیاد فک نکنن چون همتون معدل هاتون بالای 15 هست . من با معدل کتبی 9.69 صدم سال 90 که تاثیرش مثبت بود واقعا ضرر کردم چون معدلم افتضاح بود و اون موقع اصلا به ما نگفته بودن معدل مهمه و در طول دوران دبیرستان اصلا درس نمیخوندیم . الان هم حاضرم باهاتون شرط ببندم اگه دیپلمه ی 84 به قبل هم باشی با میانگین 60 درصد میتونی پزشکی قبول بشی . الکی فکرتونو مشغول معدل نکنید مگه بیکارید ؟؟؟؟ و زیاد هم رشته های دارو و دندان و پزشکی رو ملاک قرار ندید و سایر رشته ها هم خوبن بهشون فکر کنید

----------


## elenaa

> مگه طرحش توسط سنجش اعلام شده بود؟


من شنیده بودم گفتن ک تو سنجش  اعلام کردن ولی اموزش پرورش یه چی دیگ گفت

----------


## Saeed735

> من شنیده بودم گفتن ک تو سنجش  اعلام کردن ولی اموزش پرورش یه چی دیگ گفت


الان از کجا باید اطلاعات دقیق بگیریم؟

----------


## mahdi100

> الان از کجا باید اطلاعات دقیق بگیریم؟


برو دفتر اموزش متوسطه ای که از اونجا دبیپلم گرفتی
بپرس جوابو هم به من ارسال کن 
یادت نره

----------


## Saeed735

> برو دفتر اموزش متوسطه ای که از اونجا دبیپلم گرفتی
> بپرس جوابو هم به من ارسال کن 
> یادت نره


شهر ما خیلی کوچیکه....به هیچ وجه چنین خبری رو الان هیشکی نمیدونه...باز تو اموزش و پرورش شهرهای بزرگ شاید بدونن...

----------


## mahdi100

> شهر ما خیلی کوچیکه....به هیچ وجه چنین خبری رو الان هیشکی نمیدونه...باز تو اموزش و پرورش شهرهای بزرگ شاید بدونن...


اینجارا خوب اومدی
من هم رفتم پرسیدم گفتم باید بری سربازی بعد خخخخخخ
ولی صد درصد تایید شده کشک که نیست

----------


## Saeed735

> اینجارا خوب اومدی
> من هم رفتم پرسیدم گفتم باید بری سربازی بعد خخخخخخ
> ولی صد درصد تایید شده کشک که نیست


صحبت تصویب شدنش نیست...صحبت اینه که خرداد یا دی؟

----------


## mahdi100

> صحبت تصویب شدنش نیست...صحبت اینه که خرداد یا دی؟


فکر کنم چون نوشتند هر سه نوبت دی خرداد یا شهریور هر سه تاشو میشه امتحان داد اون طوری که وزیر گفت
ولی احتمالا دی که 90 اجرایی میشه
ولی خرداد 100 درصد هست
موفق باشید.

----------


## Saeed735

> فکر کنم چون نوشتند هر سه نوبت دی خرداد یا شهریور هر سه تاشو میشه امتحان داد اون طوری که وزیر گفت
> ولی احتمالا دی که 90 اجرایی میشه
> ولی خرداد 100 درصد هست
> موفق باشید.


اجرای این موضوع برای کنکور 95 در نوبت امتحانی دی ماه برای بچه ها ضرر میکنه...چون شاید خیلی هاشون اماده نباشن و وقت زیادی هم ندارن...ولی خرداد عالیه...

----------


## mahdi100

> اجرای این موضوع برای کنکور 95 در نوبت امتحانی دی ماه برای بچه ها ضرر میکنه...چون شاید خیلی هاشون اماده نباشن و وقت زیادی هم ندارن...ولی خرداد عالیه...


موافقم عزیز
وقت زیادی باقی نمونده ولی خرداد خوبه
فقط فارغ التحصیلان میتونند امتحان بدند یا اون هایی که در حال تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هم هستند میتونند؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

یعنی الان میشه همون دیپ مجدد رو گرفت و باهاش ثبت نام کرد؟ اونایی که میرین آموزش و پرورش خواهشا راجع به قضیه دیپ مجدد و پیش دانشگاهی هم سوال کنین... هر چند فکر نکنم اونا هم اطلاعات دقیقی داشته باشن

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mahdi100

> موافقم عزیز
> وقت زیادی باقی نمونده ولی خرداد خوبه
> فقط فارغ التحصیلان میتونند امتحان بدند یا اون هایی که در حال تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هم هستند میتونند؟


کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

مطمعن باشین دی اجرایی میشه حالا هرکی خواست بره هرکیم نخواست خرداد بره

----------


## mahdi100

> مطمعن باشین دی اجرایی میشه حالا هرکی خواست بره هرکیم نخواست خرداد بره


 فقط فارغ التحصیلان میتونند امتحان بدند یا اون هایی که در حال تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هم هستند میتونند؟
تشکر

----------


## ASkonkur

> موافقم عزیز
> وقت زیادی باقی نمونده ولی خرداد خوبه
> فقط فارغ التحصیلان میتونند امتحان بدند یا اون هایی که در حال تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هم هستند میتونند؟


برای امسال فک کنم فقط فارغ التحصیلها هستن...

----------


## ASkonkur

> مطمعن باشین دی اجرایی میشه حالا هرکی خواست بره هرکیم نخواست خرداد بره


اگه دی اجرایی بشه دانش اموزای پیش دانشگاهیم میتونن برن....

----------


## ata.beheshti

یه آیین نامه ای بخش نامه ای چیزی نذاشتن اصن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## daniad

یه مساله ای 
این که میگه فقط یه بار یصورت داوطلب میتونید ترمیم شرکت کنید منظورش یه بار داوطلب آزاده یا یه بار ترمیمه؟
الان کسی که دیپ مجدد بصورت داوطلب آزاد گرفته میتونه ترمیبم شرکت کنه؟

----------


## magicboy

> بچه ها من 19.33 شدم اگه تصویب شد برم بدم یا ن؟


مرفهین بی درد -_-

----------


## Dayi javad

اینا به فکر پولن نه به فکر ملت ! الانم این طرحو میخوان اجرایی کنن تا یکم پول بزنن به جیب

----------


## Orwell

حالا پولش به درک کاش اجراییش میکردن !

سیستم اینا به این صورت شده که یه مسئول از آموزش و پرورش میگه عاقا قانونش تصویب شد ایشالا دی یا خرداد بیا امتحاناتو بده برو حالشو ببر.

از اونطرف یه مسئول از سازمان سنجش که معمولا توکلی هست میاد مصاحبه میکنه میگه ترمیم معدل چیه دیگه ؟ کدوم ترمیم ؟ کدوم قانون ؟ مگه داریم ؟ مگه میشه ؟  :Yahoo (21): 

و این وسط کسی جز من و شما و دیگری ضرر نمیکنیم.

----------


## ata.beheshti

بضیاتون خیلی مسعله رو جنایی می کنید باوووو....بابام رفت آموزش پرورش بش گفتن فردا پس فردا بخش نامش میاد و تموممممم....عین زیست سوالات ترکیبی مفهومی میپرسین از آدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> پس بی زحمت به این رفیقای آموزش پرورشی بگو جواد .... میخواد با دیپلم دوم ( انسانی ) کنکور تجربی ببده هواشو داشته باشین


مگه نمیتونی شرکت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dayi javad

> مگه نمیتونی شرکت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ترسم از همین چون پیشو تاثیر میدن دیگ نشه با دیپ دوم شرکت کرد

----------


## khaan

با وجود این آئین نامه کسی نمره های نهاییش زیر 18 باشه در گروه تجربی کارش سخته و کسی زیر 14 باشه عملا اوته

----------


## ata.beheshti

> با وجود این آئین نامه کسی نمره های نهاییش زیر 18 باشه در گروه تجربی کارش سخته و کسی زیر 14 باشه عملا اوته


دقیقا...همه معدل کما شرکت میکنن میانگین میاد بالا

----------


## digoxin

بچه ها نگران معدلتون زمانی باشید که معدل کتبیتون زیر 10بوده باشه . الان یه کارنامه نشونتون میدم که میانگین درصد هاش 50 هست ولی رتبش 12000 شده با معدل کتبی 9 . دقیقا معدل کتبیش مثل من بوده . صاحب کارنامه قبول شده پرستاری به زور . واقعا به نظرتون همچین کسی حقشه ؟ منم سال 90 با میانگین درصد های 50 رتبم شد زیر گروه یک 11000 اما اون موقع پذیرش پرستاری کم بود و دولتی قبول نشدم . به جای فکر کردن به معدل و این چرت و پرتا برید درستونو بخونید . من به جاش امسال کنکور ارشد رتبم تک شد و شدم نفر 2 پرستاری داخلی و جراحی و جبران کردم . فقط واسه اینکه به خودم ثابت کنم نخبه بودن به معدل نبوده و نیست و نخواهد بود اینم کارنامه ی اون بدبخت با معدل 9 : 
http://gozine2.ir/SpecialForms/KarnamehSarasariHtml.aspx?IndexID=139802

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بچه ها نگران معدلتون زمانی باشید که معدل کتبیتون زیر 10بوده باشه . الان یه کارنامه نشونتون میدم که میانگین درصد هاش 50 هست ولی رتبش 12000 شده با معدل کتبی 9 . دقیقا معدل کتبیش مثل من بوده . صاحب کارنامه قبول شده پرستاری به زور . واقعا به نظرتون همچین کسی حقشه ؟ منم سال 90 با میانگین درصد های 50 رتبم شد زیر گروه یک 11000 اما اون موقع پذیرش پرستاری کم بود و دولتی قبول نشدم . به جای فکر کردن به معدل و این چرت و پرتا برید درستونو بخونید . من به جاش امسال کنکور ارشد رتبم تک شد و شدم نفر 2 پرستاری داخلی و جراحی و جبران کردم . فقط واسه اینکه به خودم ثابت کنم نخبه بودن به معدل نبوده و نیست و نخواهد بود اینم کارنامه ی اون بدبخت با معدل 9 : 
> http://gozine2.ir/SpecialForms/KarnamehSarasariHtml.aspx?IndexID=139802


یکی پزشکی بخاد چی...دانشکاه تهران بخاد چی؟؟؟اهداف همه یکسان نیست برین تو همون گزینه دو معدلای رتبه 4000 به پایین رو نگاه کنید

----------


## saj8jad

> اصلا حوصله تشریحی ندارم ولی سه چهار تا درسو باید برم امتحان بدم.
> 
> هر کی پرسیده خواهشا به من بگه هزینه هر آزمون چقدره؟


دوست من که شهریور واسه دیپ مجدد اقدام کرد هزینه هر امتحان نهایش 6 هزار تومان بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## digoxin

> یکی پزشکی بخاد چی...دانشکاه تهران بخاد چی؟؟؟اهداف همه یکسان نیست برین تو همون گزینه دو معدلای رتبه 4000 به پایین رو نگاه کنید



من درصد هام به اندازه ی پزشکی منطقه بومی بود . اگه کسی درصد های منو میزد با معدل 19 پزشکی قبول میشد با رتبه ی 1000 تا 2000 . ولی خب کنکور عادلانه نیست . هیچی دیگه مجبوری بیخیال بشی . همه چی پزشکی نی

----------


## ata.beheshti

> من درصد هام به اندازه ی پزشکی منطقه بومی بود . اگه کسی درصد های منو میزد با معدل 19 پزشکی قبول میشد با رتبه ی 1000 تا 2000 . ولی خب کنکور عادلانه نیست . هیچی دیگه مجبوری بیخیال بشی . همه چی پزشکی نی


اهان الان رسیدیم به حرفم...الان شما معدلت بالابود پزشکی میاوردی این حرفارو میزدی؟؟؟؟الان که شرایطی ایجاد شده که میتونی اشتباه گذششتو فراموش کنی چرا نباس بش فکر کنی...لاقل واسه یکبار دیگه میتونی نشون بدی معدل بابای ۱۸ …۱۹اوردنم کار شاقی نیست و توام با اینکه قبلا نتیجه بدی گرفتی ولی عملا مستعدی برای رشته های تاپ

----------


## digoxin

> اهان الان رسیدیم به حرفم...الان شما معدلت بالابود پزشکی میاوردی این حرفارو میزدی؟؟؟؟الان که شرایطی ایجاد شده که میتونی اشتباه گذششتو فراموش کنی چرا نباس بش فکر کنی...لاقل واسه یکبار دیگه میتونی نشون بدی معدل بابای ۱۸ …۱۹اوردنم کار شاقی نیست و توام با اینکه قبلا نتیجه بدی گرفتی ولی عملا مستعدی برای رشته های تاپ



داداش گل برای من با 23 سال سن دیگه نمیصرفه پزشکی بخونم . من به چیزای دیگه ای فکر میکنم مثل پست های مدیریتی توی بیمارستان و استاد دانشگاه شدن و پرستیژ کاری برام مهم تر از اینه که بشم پزشک عمومی و برم توی مناطق دور افتاده طرح بگذرونم . و بعدشم تخصص قبول بشم یا نشم . ولی شما سنت کمه میتونی تلاش خودتو بکنی .

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش گل برای من با 23 سال سن دیگه نمیصرفه پزشکی بخونم . من به چیزای دیگه ای فکر میکنم مثل پست های مدیریتی توی بیمارستان و استاد دانشگاه شدن و پرستیژ کاری برام مهم تر از اینه که بشم پزشک عمومی و برم توی مناطق دور افتاده طرح بگذرونم . و بعدشم تخصص قبول بشم یا نشم . ولی شما سنت کمه میتونی تلاش خودتو بکنی .


ممنونم ازتون امیدوارم به همه هدفاتون برسید مارم دعا کنید رو سیاه نشیم

----------


## Tzar

به نظرتون برای رشته ریاضی مام امتحان بدیم ؟  :Yahoo (35): چون ریاضی یه جوریه با معدل کم هم میشه رتبه خوب اورد  :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا همین داداشمون با معدل 10رتبه 600 منطقه یک اورد Oــo
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
کلا یکی ما رو حالی کنه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mahdi100

پس ما که در حال تحصیل پیش  دانشگاهی هستم نمیتونم تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام دوستان کسی نرفت بپرسه جریان چیه؟؟ اصلا میشه دی داد ولی فکر کنم بشه چون طرف گفته دی دگه

----------


## zn.d

بچه ها برا کنکور 95 تصویب شده ترمیم معدل؟
خواهشا هر کی از آموزش پرورش پرسیده بگه بدونیم برناممون رو

----------


## zn.d

اگه برا 95 تصویب شده باشه،اون وقت نمیشه که شهریور امتحان داد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ata.beheshti

یه دو روز دندون رو جیگر بذارین استدعا میکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظرتون برای رشته ریاضی مام امتحان بدیم ؟ چون ریاضی یه جوریه با معدل کم هم میشه رتبه خوب اورد 
> مثلا همین داداشمون با معدل 10رتبه 600 منطقه یک اورد Oــo
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> کلا یکی ما رو حالی کنه


میتونی آره برو امتحان ، هر چی معدلت و نمراتت بهتر ، خوب تر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> یه دو روز دندون رو جیگر بذارین استدعا میکنم


داداش ملت رو استرس برداشته دارن سکته میکنن تو میگی دندون رو جیگر بذارن  :Yahoo (4):  خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Behzadm1374

سلام بچه ها، اینا نمره های منه به نظرتون ارزش داره دوباره بدم یا نه؟ ادبیات و دینی و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی20 
زیست و زبان فارسی 19
عربی19.5
انگلیسی18.5
زمین16

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها، اینا نمره های منه به نظرتون ارزش داره دوباره بدم یا نه؟ ادبیات و دینی و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی20 
> زیست و زبان فارسی 19
> عربی19.5
> انگلیسی18.5
> زمین16


سلام
اگر میدونی زیست رو میتونی 20 میگیری ، برای زیست اقدام کن ، بقیه نمرات خوبن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام
> اگر میدونی زیست رو میتونی 20 میگیری ، برای زیست اقدام کن ، بقیه نمرات خوبن


اقا سجاد من فقط دو راهی موندم به نظرت فقط برای اون هایی که پشت کنکور هستند  و هم برای کسانی که پیش دانشگاهی میخونند اون ها هم میتوندد شرکت کنن
گیج شدم

----------


## elenaa

سلام بچه ها جدی تصویب شد؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> سلام بچه ها، اینا نمره های منه به نظرتون ارزش داره دوباره بدم یا نه؟ ادبیات و دینی و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی20 
> زیست و زبان فارسی 19
> عربی19.5
> انگلیسی18.5
> زمین16


تورو خدا مارو مسخره کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد من فقط دو راهی موندم به نظرت فقط برای اون هایی که پشت کنکور هستند  و هم برای کسانی که پیش دانشگاهی میخونند اون ها هم میتوندد شرکت کنن
> گیج شدم


مهدی جان  :Yahoo (45):  ، دقیق نمیشه گفت این حمار ها چکار میخوان کنن!  :Yahoo (77):  ، در هر صورت تا وقتی که برای دیپ مجدد
مهلت داری صبر کن ببین چی میشه ، اگر خیر سرشون تصویب کردن که میشه تو دی امتحان داد برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کن
بازم از آموزش و پرورش شهرتون بپرس شاید بدونن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها جدی تصویب شد؟


تصویب که شده ترقیباً خواهر  :Yahoo (1):  
مشکل دوستان اینکه میشه همین دی ماه امتحان داد یا نمیشه ، کلاً یکی باس رفع ابهام کنه این وسط  :Yahoo (4): 




> تورو خدا مارو مسخره کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezvaneh

اخبار شبکه یک همین الان اعلام کرد،خرداد شهریور و دی میتونن امتحان بدن فقطم یکبار میتونن

----------


## elenaa

> اخبار شبکه یک همین الان اعلام کرد،خرداد شهریور و دی میتونن امتحان بدن فقطم یکبار میتونن



 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mahdi100

> اخبار شبکه یک همین الان اعلام کرد،خرداد شهریور و دی میتونن امتحان بدن فقطم یکبار میتونن



 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## elenaa

> اخبار شبکه یک همین الان اعلام کرد،خرداد شهریور و دی میتونن امتحان بدن فقطم یکبار میتونن


بابا دمت گرم چ فوری اطلاع دادی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## rezvaneh

> 


چرا تعجب میکنی؟؟؟؟ همین الان گفت خبرشو ... البته من از وسطاش رسیدم ولی همینو گگفت

----------


## saj8jad

> اخبار شبکه یک همین الان اعلام کرد،خرداد شهریور و دی میتونن امتحان بدن فقطم یکبار میتونن


اگر دی ماه امسال بشه که خیلی خوب میشه برا بچه ها  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

> اگر دی ماه امسال بشه که خیلی خوب میشه برا بچه ها


از اون بهتر شهریور سال دیگست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezvaneh

> اگر دی ماه امسال بشه که خیلی خوب میشه برا بچه ها


نمیدونم والا اخه اول گفت خرداد بعد شهریور بعد دی اگه به این ترتیبی که گفت باشه به دی امسال نمیرسه

----------


## elenaa

> نمیدونم والا اخه اول گفت خرداد بعد شهریور بعد دی اگه به این ترتیبی که گفت باشه به دی امسال نمیرسه


خردادم خوبه راضیم

----------


## zn.d

> نمیدونم والا اخه اول گفت خرداد بعد شهریور بعد دی اگه به این ترتیبی که گفت باشه به دی امسال نمیرسه


خرداد که بهتره،احاطه درسی کامل به همه چیز داریم اون وقت

----------


## rezvaneh

> خردادم خوبه راضیم


خرداد بهتره وقت بیشتری داریم واسه خوندن

----------


## mpaarshin

خرداد به نظر من خیلی بهتره الان آدم مطمئن نیست بعدش خرداد اگر بشه چون واسه کنکور خوندیم دیگه فول فولیم

----------


## magicboy

الان شبکه خبر زیر نویس کرد برای آزمون سراسری 95 در دی و خرداد قابل اجراست

----------


## Martin Scorsese

بدبخت ترین اقراد کسایی هستن که به اراجیف اینا اعتماد کنن!!
مواظب باشین زیاد صبر نکنین براش یه دفعه میزنن زیرش ثانون رو عوض میکنن!!

تازه 4 5 سال زمان میبره تا اموزش پرورش و مدرسه ها آپدیت بشن


خاک بر سرشون با این گند نظام اموزشی که معلوم نیست چه غلطی میکنن

----------


## Nastaran74

ینی الان قطعی شد برا فارغ التحصیلا؟؟؟؟؟ینی دروس سال سوم رو به دلخواه میتونن امتحان بدن؟؟؟؟ اگه اینجوری باشه منم چن تا از درسامو که زیر 18 گرفتم امتحان میدم روش خوبیییییییییهههه اگه اجرا بشه....ولی واسه خرداد میزارم امتحان میدم چون تو نیم سال اول دروس دوم رو میخونم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rezvaneh

> بابا دمت گرم چ فوری اطلاع دادی


پای نت بودم آخه داشتم همین تایپیکو میخوندم بعد خواهرم صدام زد گفت بیا اخبارو ببین رفتم دیدم گفتم به شمام اطلاع بدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## elenaa

> پای نت بودم آخه داشتم همین تایپیکو میخوندم بعد خواهرم صدام زد گفت بیا اخبارو ببین رفتم دیدم گفتم به شمام اطلاع بدم


دمت گرم خاهر! :Yahoo (11): ولی اگه قرار باشه دی یا خرداد بدیم من همون دی میدم
خرداد تو استرسم بدتر میدم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Nastaran74

منم میخواستم بخوابم یه صداهای از اخبار به گوشم رسید فقط شنیدم گف ترمیم دیپلم که با کله دویدم کامپیوتر روشن کردم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## rezvaneh

> دمت گرم خاهر!ولی اگه قرار باشه دی یا خرداد بدیم من همون دی میدم
> خرداد تو استرسم بدتر میدم


اگه میشد نصفشو دی بدیم نصفشو خرداد خیلی خوب میشد :Yahoo (76): ،من احتمالا همون خرداد بدم چون تو دی سرم خیلی شلوغه فک نکنم بتونم برسم واسه امتحان بخونم

----------


## saj8jad

الان بچه ها سر از پا نمیشناسن از بس که خوشحالن از بابت تصویب این طرح  :Yahoo (1):  
یعنی ملت ما باید اینطوری با این چیزا خوشحال بشن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi100

الان به زیر نویس شبکه خبر نگاه کردم
ربطی نداره پیش دانشگاهی را تموم کردی یا نه
گفت دیپلمه های سال قبل میتونن برای تغییر و ا فزایش معدل در امتحانات شرکت کنند
اخ جون

----------


## elenaa

> الان به زیر نویس شبکه خبر نگاه کردم
> ربطی نداره پیش دانشگاهی را تموم کردی یا نه
> گفت دیپلمه های سال قبل میتونن برای تغییر و ا فزایش معدل در امتحانات شرکت کنند
> اخ جون


ماشاا... همه هم پا اخبارن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## idealist

> الان شبکه خبر زیر نویس کرد برای آزمون سراسری 95 در دی و خرداد قابل اجراست


*مطمئنید نوشت "برای ازمون سراسری 95 در دی و خرداد قابل اجراست" ؟!
اینا شاید یه چیزی بگن ولی فکر نحوه ارسال سوابق رو نکرده باشنا....سازمان سنجش چجوری میخاد نمرات خرداد 95 رو بگیره و تراز بندی کنه زمانی که 99 درصد شرکت کننده ها نهایتا دیپلمشون مال دی ماه 94 هست!*

----------


## saj8jad

> الان به زیر نویس شبکه خبر نگاه کردم
> ربطی نداره پیش دانشگاهی را تموم کردی یا نه
> گفت دیپلمه های سال قبل میتونن برای تغییر و ا فزایش معدل در امتحانات شرکت کنند
> اخ جون


خوب شد دیگه داش مهدی  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی خب مشکل شما اینکه با امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیت تداخل پیدا میکنه ، خدا کنه امتحاناتش عصر برگزار بشه!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Black

> ماشاا... همه هم پا اخبارن


نه موقع غذا بابا ها اخبار میبینن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

میتونیم خرداد امتحان بدیم کسی نفهمیده هنوز؟؟
یه موقه امتحان ندیم خرداد بگن همون نمرات که موقع ثبت نام زدی همونا اعمال میشه

----------


## Martin Scorsese

سطح نظام آموزشی قدری پسته که 28 مهر این خبر اعلام میشه ولی 20 تا 27 فرصت انتخاب واحد دیپلم مجدد بوده

داوطلبین باید به علوم غریبه و رمل اندازی آشنا میبودن تا ثبتنام نمیکردن برای دیپلم تا شاید اینا تصویب کنن

از اونور چند تا ابله یه ماه پیش گفتن برای 95 اجرا نمیشه

کار غرب اینا!!

----------


## Nastaran74

> الان بچه ها سر از پا نمیشناسن از بس که خوشحالن از بابت تصویب این طرح  
> یعنی ملت ما باید اینطوری با این چیزا خوشحال بشن


 شما میخوای من بلند شم برات پشتک بزنم تا یجووور دیگه خوشحالیمو ابراز کنم؟؟؟ اخه برادر من  از مردم مملکتی که هرروز نظام اموزشیش دگررررگون میشه و هر روز یه فرقه جدید جایگزین میشه شما چهههه انتظاری داری؟؟؟؟مشکل از ما نیس مشکل از اون بالا بالاهاس که هرکس به سلیقه خودش تغیر میده نظامو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elenaa

> *مطمئنید نوشت "برای ازمون سراسری 95 در دی و خرداد قابل اجراست" ؟!
> اینا شاید یه چیزی بگن ولی فکر نحوه ارسال سوابق رو نکرده باشنا....سازمان سنجش چجوری میخاد نمرات خرداد 95 رو بگیره و تراز بندی کنه زمانی که 99 درصد شرکت کننده ها نهایتا دیپلمشون مال دی ماه 94 هست!*


تا بهمن یه خاکی میریزن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## alisto

دوستان يک سوال:
پيش دانشگاهي هم ميشه دوباره امتحان داد براي اون 5 درصده؟!

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> دوستان يک سوال:
> پيش دانشگاهي هم ميشه دوباره امتحان داد براي اون 5 درصده؟!


عزیز تاثیر مثبت داره منفی که نداره
مهم نیست امسال

----------


## Black

> دوستان يک سوال:
> پيش دانشگاهي هم ميشه دوباره امتحان داد براي اون 5 درصده؟!


ایرانی ای دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
یعنی اون 5 درصدم جای جبران بزارن باز حرف درمیارین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nastaran74

> دوستان يک سوال:
> پيش دانشگاهي هم ميشه دوباره امتحان داد براي اون 5 درصده؟!


 اون پنج درصد که امسال تاثیرش مثبته فقط ینی به صورت قطعی تاثیر نداره ولی سال دیگه تاثیرش قطعیه فک نکنم بشه

----------


## Nastaran74

بابا اون پنج درصدو نخواستیم از شیرمادر حلالترشون :Yahoo (76):  بیس پنج درصدو یکاریش کنن من دوسه تا از درسام نمره کتبیشون زیر18 ست

----------


## alisto

کار ندارم قطعي يا مثبت!!!!!
در مورد پيش دانشگاهي خبري چيزي نگفتن؟!!!

----------


## Bano.m

واقعا تصویب شد؟ :Yahoo (21): 
من هندسه2 رو چجوری تا دی بخونم...به درسای مدرسم نمیرسم...اه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nastaran74

> کار ندارم قطعي يا مثبت!!!!!
> در مورد پيش دانشگاهي خبري چيزي نگفتن؟!!!


من الان کله م داغه فقط سال سومو شنیدم پیش دانشگاهی نشنیدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mpaarshin

ای بابا چیکار کنیم ما؟؟
یکی میگه خرداد نمیشه یکی میگه خرداد بهتره
اینا واسشون نمره فرستادن کاری نداره تراز بندی رو هم کامپیوتر انجام میده همرو
ولی خدا کنه بشه خرداد هم داد باید بریم آموزش و پرورش تهش رو دربیاریم

----------


## Bano.m

> ای بابا چیکار کنیم ما؟؟
> یکی میگه خرداد نمیشه یکی میگه خرداد بهتره
> اینا واسشون نمره فرستادن کاری نداره تراز بندی رو هم کامپیوتر انجام میده همرو
> ولی خدا کنه بشه خرداد هم داد باید بریم آموزش و پرورش تهش رو دربیاریم


دقیقا...اگه دی باشه که من یکی که اصا نمی تونم :Yahoo (21): 
اونوقت بهونه گیریای اهل خونه هم شروع خواهند شد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nastaran74

درمورد هزینش چیزی نگفتن؟؟؟؟اومدی و گفتن هر امتحانیش یه تمن میشه اونوخ چیکار کنیم؟ اونوخته که دیگه حاضریم با نمره ده هم کهشده همون معدل قبلی برامون لحاظ شه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> درمورد هزینش چیزی نگفتن؟؟؟؟اومدی و گفتن هر امتحانیش یه تمن میشه اونوخ چیکار کنیم؟ اونوخته که دیگه حاضریم با نمره ده هم کهشده همون معدل قبلی برامون لحاظ شه


به صورت آزاد اگه کل دروس انسانی که از همه بیشتر انتخاب واحد بشه میفته 170 هزار تومن
تقسیم بر تعداد واحد های درسای انسانی بکنین قیمت هر واحد در میاد

بعدش میتونین هزینه امتخان خودتون هم حساب کنید

----------


## elenaa

> درمورد هزینش چیزی نگفتن؟؟؟؟اومدی و گفتن هر امتحانیش یه تمن میشه اونوخ چیکار کنیم؟ اونوخته که دیگه حاضریم با نمره ده هم کهشده همون معدل قبلی برامون لحاظ شه


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## idealist

*دوستانی که معدل بالای 19 دارن اینجا رو تبدیل به تاپیک اسپم و شکلک نکنین. تاپیک جدیه و برای خیلیا خیلی مهم و حیاتیه. برای مسخره بازی برین تاپیک های دیگه.*

----------


## elenaa

> *دوستانی که معدل بالای 19 دارن اینجا رو تبدیل به تاپیک اسپم و شکلک نکنین. تاپیک جدیه و برای خیلیا خیلی مهم و حیاتیه. برای مسخره بازی برین تاپیک های دیگه.*


چرا اینقد عصبانی؟

----------


## idealist

> چرا اینقد عصبانی؟


*اسپم ندین خاهشن*

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام بچه ها بنظرتون میشه فقط ۲ ۳ تا درس خاص انتخابی امتحان داد؟
+آخرین معدل تو کنکور تاثیر داره یا بالاترین معدل؟(یا بالاترین تو درس به درس)
لطفا اگه اطلاع دارین نقل بگیرید...تشکر!

----------


## Armaghan

بچه ها کسی میدونه که آیا میشه یه تعداد از درسهارو دی امتحان  داد و یه تعدادشو خردادماه؟

----------


## Nastaran74

> بچه ها کسی میدونه که آیا میشه یه تعداد از درسهارو دی امتحان  داد و یه تعدادشو خردادماه؟


فک نمیکنم تا این حد مهربون باشن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

سلام معدل بیستا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

> سلام معدل بیستا


سلام به هرچی حسوده که چش دیدن بیستامونو ندارن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

خدا کنه با سوالا پوستمون رو نکنن.من معدل ١۴هست  از دم باید امتحان بدم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Nastaran74

> خدا کنه با سوالا پوستمون رو نکنن.من معدل ١۴هست  از دم باید امتحان بدم


ینی زبان فارسیم امت میدی؟ :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

ایییییییی بخشکی شانس.حالا کی حوصله داره بره تشریحی بخونه ما که الان فازمون فقط تستیه....خداشاهده فک نکنم بتونم دوجمله تشریحی بنویسم

----------


## elenaa

> ینی زبان فارسیم امت میدی؟


من میدم سر زبان فارسی اون سال دوستم مرگ مغزی شد :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

> شما میخوای من بلند شم برات پشتک بزنم تا یجووور دیگه خوشحالیمو ابراز کنم؟؟؟ اخه برادر من  از مردم مملکتی که هرروز نظام اموزشیش دگررررگون میشه و هر روز یه فرقه جدید جایگزین میشه شما چهههه انتظاری داری؟؟؟؟مشکل از ما نیس مشکل از اون بالا بالاهاس که هرکس به سلیقه خودش تغیر میده نظامو


عجب  :Yahoo (21):  ، نه نمیخوام خواهر  :Yahoo (21): 

به هر حال منظوری نداشتم خواهر ، صرفاً مزاحی بیش نبود که شما اینطور گارد میگیری  :Yahoo (21): 
به هر حال موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nastaran74

چراااا ناراحت میشی دادا شوخیدم بخدا. من کلا شوووخم :Yahoo (9):  ولی هر چی راجب ممملکت گفتم حقیقت داشت :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ایییییییی بخشکی شانس.حالا کی حوصله داره بره تشریحی بخونه ما که الان فازمون فقط تستیه....خداشاهده فک نکنم بتونم دوجمله تشریحی بنویسم


والا مث خودمی.الان حتی تعریف تشریحی میوز و میتوز هم بلد نیستم.خدا بخیر کنه نمراتمون پایین نیاد صلوات :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ایییییییی بخشکی شانس.حالا کی حوصله داره بره تشریحی بخونه ما که الان فازمون فقط تستیه....خداشاهده فک نکنم بتونم دوجمله تشریحی بنویسم


والا مث خودمی.الان حتی تعریف تشریحی میوز و میتوز هم بلد نیستم.خدا بخیر کنه نمراتمون پایین نیاد صلوات :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> چراااا ناراحت میشی دادا شوخیدم بخدا. من کلا شوووخم ولی هر چی راجب ممملکت گفتم حقیقت داشت


ناراحت نشدم خواهری  :Yahoo (94):  ، فکر کردم شما ناراحت شدی از دست من که اینطور نیست شکر خدا  :Yahoo (1): 

آره بابا ، فاتحه این سیستم به اصطلاح آموزشی رو باس خوند بره ردِ کارش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nastaran74

> والا مث خودمی.الان حتی تعریف تشریحی میوز و میتوز هم بلد نیستم.خدا بخیر کنه نمراتمون پایین نیاد صلوات


 محمد دادا مخییلی نگرانتم اخه دیگه کپوستی نداری که ایم بار بخوان پوستتو بکنن باید از سلولای پوششی و غشای پایه و درنهایت اگه مجبور بودی از بافت پیوندیت گرو بزاری :Yahoo (76):  شوووخیدم دادای گلم به امید موفقیتت

----------


## elenaa

> ناراحت نشدم خواهری  ، فکر کردم شما ناراحت شدی از دست من که اینطور نیست شکر خدا 
> 
> آره بابا ، فاتحه این سیستم به اصطلاح آموزشی رو باس خوند بره ردِ کارش


چرا اینقد خاهر برادری راه انداختین دوباره میگن اسپم گذاشتن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Nastaran74

اسپمممممم کدومه با برادر داشتیم شوخی میکردیم خواهر این حرفا کدوومه :Yahoo (76): ...نظام اموزشیش پیشکش فاتحه خودشو نخونن کلی کاااره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> چرا اینقد خاهر برادری راه انداختین دوباره میگن اسپم گذاشتن


خب طرف چی باس بگه خاهر؟! خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

رفع اسپم : 
امیدوارم یه روده راست تو شکمشون باشه و رو حرفشون باشن و دیگه زیرش نزن و همین دیماه این طرح رو اجرا کنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> محمد دادا مخییلی نگرانتم اخه دیگه کپوستی نداری که ایم بار بخوان پوستتو بکنن باید از سلولای پوششی و غشای پایه و درنهایت اگه مجبور بودی از بافت پیوندیت گرو بزاری شوووخیدم دادای گلم به امید موفقیتت


بخدا راس میگی پدرمو در اووردن.من فقط ی انگلیسی ٢٠. شدم بقیه درسا دورو بر ١۵    ١۶ هست.از دم باید امتحان بدم.ینی حسابش کن بافت پیوندیمم باید بکنن برسن به بافت پوششی درون معده با استری پیوندی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## elenaa

> خب طرف چی باس بگه خاهر؟! خخخ 
> 
> رفع اسپم : 
> امیدوارم یه روده راست تو شکمشون باشه و رو حرفشون باشن و دیگه زیرش نزن و همین دیماه این طرح رو اجرا کنن



تکبیییر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

> بخدا راس میگی پدرمو در اووردن.من فقط ی انگلیسی ٢٠. شدم بقیه درسا دورو بر ١۵    ١۶ هست.از دم باید امتحان بدم.ینی حسابش کن بافت پیوندیمم باید بکنن برسن به بافت پوششی درون معده با استری پیوندی


این بار بخون که بافت پوششی سلول های معدت که با استر پیوندی هس و از اون پرزهای روده منشا میگیرن جزغاله نشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> این بار بخون که بافت پوششی سلول های معدت که با استر پیوندی هس و از اون پرزهای روده منشا میگیرن جزغاله نشه


چشم خواهر.معلومه زیست رو خوردیا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> این بار بخون که بافت پوششی سلول های معدت که با استر پیوندی هس و از اون پرزهای روده منشا میگیرن جزغاله نشه


چشم خواهر.معلومه زیست رو خوردیا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohammadpor

سلام همین الان شبکه خبر اعلام کرد که داوطلبان ترمیم معدل می تونن امسال ثبت نام و امتحان بدن

----------


## saj8jad

*خبر خوش وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای کنکوری‌ها*
جامعه > آموزش - میزان نوشت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفت: دیپلمه‌های سال ۸۴ به بعد برای تغییر و افزایش معدل و تأثیر بهتر آن در کنکور می‌توانند امسال در امتحانات نهایی ثبت‌نام و شرکت کنند.

علی اصغر فانی در حاشیه مراسم دهه امر به معروف و نهی از منکر افزود: 
براساس مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش به این دسته از فارغ التحصیلان اجازه داده می شود صرفا فقط یک بار و به صورت داوطلب آزاد در امتحانات خرداد، شهریور و دی شرکت کنند تا بتوانند با افزایش معدل دیپلم، ضریب قبولی خود در کنکور سال آینده دانشگاه ها را افزایش دهند.


وی ادامه داد: این مصوبه برای ارتقای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان و تاثیر آن در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها به تصویب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و تائید رئیس جمهور رسیده است.


فانی به میزان ضریب سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان کنکور سراسری نیز اشاره کرد و گفت: کمیته بررسی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در وزارت علوم با افزایش این ضریب به 35 درصد مخالفت کرد، بنابراین ضریب تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان برای کنکور سال آینده نیز همان 25 درصد خواهد بود.


وزیر آموزش و پرورش همچنین از تغییر زمان انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش آموزان خبر داد و افزود: انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان دوره متوسطه در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در حال بررسی است و انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش آموزان امسال به جای دوره دوم متوسطه در پایه نهم تحصیلی و در دوره اول متوسطه انجام می شود.


فانی همچنین درباره طرح شناسایی دانش آموزان نخبه (طرح شهاب) گفت: اجرای این طرح از پارسال شروع شده است و تاکنون 470 هزار دانش آموز نخبه شناسایی شده اند و تحت پوشش قرار گرفته اند.


منبع :  http://khabaronline.ir/detail/469886/society/education

----------


## saj8jad

تاپیک تکراری

مصوبه نحوه ترمیم معدل دروس امتحان نهایی دانش آموزان تایید شد

----------


## Nastaran74

> چشم خواهر.معلومه زیست رو خوردیا


 این خوردنا دیگه برا من تاثیر نداره باید برم تشریحی درشته درشته قورت بدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

*فوری: خبر خوش وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای کنکوری‌ها
*
*
*
جامعه > آموزش - میزان نوشت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفت: دیپلمه‌های سال ۸۴ به بعد برای تغییر و افزایش معدل و تأثیر بهتر آن در کنکور می‌توانند امسال در امتحانات نهایی ثبت‌نام و شرکت کنند.

علی اصغر فانی در حاشیه مراسم دهه امر به معروف و نهی از منکر افزود: 
براساس مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش به این دسته از فارغ التحصیلان اجازه داده می شود صرفا فقط یک بار و به صورت داوطلب آزاد در امتحانات خرداد، شهریور و دی شرکت کنند تا بتوانند با افزایش معدل دیپلم، ضریب قبولی خود در کنکور سال آینده دانشگاه ها را افزایش دهند.


وی ادامه داد: این مصوبه برای ارتقای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان و تاثیر آن در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها به تصویب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و تائید رئیس جمهور رسیده است.


فانی به میزان ضریب سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان کنکور سراسری نیز اشاره کرد و گفت: کمیته بررسی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در وزارت علوم با افزایش این ضریب به 35 درصد مخالفت کرد، بنابراین ضریب تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان برای کنکور سال آینده نیز همان 25 درصد خواهد بود.


وزیر آموزش و پرورش همچنین از تغییر زمان انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش آموزان خبر داد و افزود: انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان دوره متوسطه در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در حال بررسی است و انتخاب رشته تحصیلی دانش آموزان امسال به جای دوره دوم متوسطه در پایه نهم تحصیلی و در دوره اول متوسطه انجام می شود.


فانی همچنین درباره طرح شناسایی دانش آموزان نخبه (طرح شهاب) گفت: اجرای این طرح از پارسال شروع شده است و تاکنون 470 هزار دانش آموز نخبه شناسایی شده اند و تحت پوشش قرار گرفته اند.


منبع : خبر خوش وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای کنکوری‌ها  (سه شنبه 28 مهر 1394 - 14:28)

----------


## masood2013

> تاپیک تکراری
> 
> مصوبه نحوه ترمیم معدل دروس امتحان نهایی دانش آموزان تایید شد


خیر تکراری نیست، اون خبر این بود که تایید شد، ولی نگفته بود که برا 95 هم میشه این کارو کرد، ولی این تاپیک خبرش اینه که میشه برا 95 هم این کارو کرد.

----------


## Mr.Dr

یعنی ما که 96 کنکور داریم، شماها با ما امتحان میدین؟ (خرداد 95) ؟  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

> خیر تکراری نیست، اون خبر این بود که تایید شد، ولی نگفته بود که برا 95 هم میشه این کارو کرد، ولی این تاپیک خبرش اینه که میشه برا 95 هم این کارو کرد.


عه پس تکراری نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی ما که 96 کنکور داریم، شماها با ما امتحان میدین؟ (خرداد 95) ؟


احتمالاً دی 94 امتحان میدن بیشتریا  :Yahoo (1):  ، البته یه عده هم خرداد 95 امتحان میدن با شما  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

میگم اگه ی سریا خرداد امتحان بدن بعد چطور میشه چطور نمرات تاثیر میذاره؟مگه قبل کنکور نباس سوابق تحصیلی رو داشته باشن؟چجوریه؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> احتمالاً دی 94 امتحان میدن بیشتریا  ، البته یه عده هم خرداد 95 امتحان میدن با شما


پس باید خودمو واسه امتحان سفت و سختی آماده کنم ...

----------


## mpaarshin

خیلیا دوست دارن خرداد امتحان بدن اگر بشه خیلی خوبه ولی هنوز کسی خبری نداره

----------


## DR Matrix

عاقا من رفتم واسه دیپ انسانی اقدام کردم یعنی برم کنسلش کنم؟؟ حتما اجرایی میشه حالا عایا؟ الان یکی دیگه میاد تکذیب میکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

الان این طرح برای خرداد تصویب شده یا دی؟

----------


## magicboy

> پس باید خودمو واسه امتحان سفت و سختی آماده کنم ...


سفت که نه ولی سخت شاید :/
ر.ا: یه طرح میخوان تصویب کنن دهن بچه ها رو سرویس کردن یه حماری بیاد همه  چیزاشو بگه قال قضیه کنده شه بدیم ورداره ببره بره

----------


## Egotist

> سلام بچه ها، اینا نمره های منه به نظرتون ارزش داره دوباره بدم یا نه؟ ادبیات و دینی و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی20 
> زیست و زبان فارسی 19
> عربی19.5
> انگلیسی18.5
> زمین16



منم زیستم 10.25 شده

شیمیم 12.5 شده

فیزیکم 9.75

زیاضی 14.75

بگیرم ب نظرت؟ :Yahoo (65): 

خدایا فاز بعضیارو نگیر از ما لدفن

------

خیلیم عالی :Yahoo (21): 

ولی اون درسای اختصاصی از جبر و هندسه2  و حسابان  و مبانی کامپیوتر برای دیپ2 خوندم تو روح این مملکت بی صاحب ک ی دفعه ای جوگیر میشن ی طرح مینویسن
 @joozef

----------


## newpath

سلام کدومش بنظرتون بهتره ( واس کنکور تجربی ) ؟ دیپ مجدد یا ترمیم .. من  دیپلم ریاضیم .. میشه همه دروسی که نمره کامل نگرفتی امتحان بدی دیگه

----------


## Nastaran74

بچه ها نمره اصلی که تاثیر داره همون خود نمره کتبی امتحان نهایی دیگه اره؟؟؟ ینی برم ببینم کدوم درسا زیر 18 شدم دوباره امت بدم؟؟؟؟خدا کنه دین و زندگی بالای 18 گرفته باشم اخه بلد نیستم تشریحیشو امتحان بدم دیگه همه جملاتش یکیه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

بروبچی که کانونی هستین چیکار میکنین اگه طرح اجرا شه؟؟؟؟؟اخه تو نیم سال اول همش درسای دومو میخونیم تو نیمسال دوم درسای سومو میخونیم الان ک وق نیس سوم بخونیم چیکار میکنین شما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

درود بر شرافت کسی که از فردا هر روز بره آموزش و پرورش و پیگیر شه ( البته غیر از خودم ) :Yahoo (10):  ، درود ، درود....

----------


## Nastaran74

> درود بر شرافت کسی که از فردا هر روز بره آموزش و پرورش و پیگیر شه ( البته غیر از خودم ) ، درود ، درود....


من بابا مامانم فرهنگین از فردا بابامو میفرستم تو اداره اموزش پرورش شهرمون مامانمم میگم یکی به یکی مدارس رو سر بزنه برا محکم کاری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mpaarshin

> بروبچی که کانونی هستین چیکار میکنین اگه طرح اجرا شه؟؟؟؟؟اخه تو نیم سال اول همش درسای دومو میخونیم تو نیمسال دوم درسای سومو میخونیم الان ک وق نیس سوم بخونیم چیکار میکنین شما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


منم همینو میگم 
اگه بشه خرداد بدیم خیلی بهتره آماده تریم
بعدش فک کنم تراز خرداد بالاتره

----------


## Nastaran74

> خیر تکراری نیست، اون خبر این بود که تایید شد، ولی نگفته بود که برا 95 هم میشه این کارو کرد، ولی این تاپیک خبرش اینه که میشه برا 95 هم این کارو کرد.


عکسات همش بوس بوسیه که :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

> الان این طرح برای خرداد تصویب شده یا دی؟


هر کدومش باشه راضی هستیم در این اشفته بازار  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ritalin

خرداد یا دی و یعنی پیش دیگه تاثیر نداره
همین که شارژ نتم تموم شد مصوبه تصویب شد حالا مجبورم با نت گوشی بی سرعت بیام اینجا
هرکی خبری دراین مورد داشت تگ کنه

----------


## Nastaran74

> منم همینو میگم 
> اگه بشه خرداد بدیم خیلی بهتره آماده تریم
> بعدش فک کنم تراز خرداد بالاتره


 بابا تراز مرازو بیخی دیگه تست زدنم ولش بریم تشریحی کار کنیم من تشریحیم اووووته :Yahoo (76): همون تراز 5600کانونمم 5000تاشو با رد گزینه میارم امتیازشو فک کنم اگ امتحان تشریحی بدم خراب تر شه نمره هام :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Saeed735

> من بابا مامانم فرهنگین از فردا بابامو میفرستم تو اداره اموزش پرورش شهرمون مامانمم میگم یکی به یکی مدارس رو سر بزنه برا محکم کاری


لطف کن به ماهم بگو خب؟

----------


## -AMiN-

> من که دیپ مجدد گرفتم چیکار کنم ! ای لعنت به سیستم آموزشی این کشور


 داداش یادته چقد میگفتی نمیشه و فلان و بهمان برین دیپ مجدد بگیرین  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Nastaran74

> لطف کن به ماهم بگو خب؟


رووچشم دادا

----------


## idealist

*معایب و مضرات ترمیم معدل نسبت به دیپلم مجدد*

----------


## idealist

*معایب و مضرات ترمیم معدل نسبت به دیپلم مجدد*

----------


## shaahin

من خودم هم میگفتم خرداد ولی واقعا به ریسکش نمی ارزه ،چون امسال باید هم نمرات پیش و هم سوم رو تراز کنن و تاثیر بدن و ... کار سنگین میشه ، بعد ثبت نام هم که یه مرحله بهمن و یه مرحله اسفند هست مثل پارسال و باید کد سوابق سوم رو وارد کنیم ، آخه آموزش پرورش تا بیاد خرداد یه ماه امتحان بگیره ، یه ماه تصحیح کنه ، به هرکی دوباره یه کد بده ، امتحان های پیش هم همینطور ، بفرسته برای سنجش ، سنجش تراز کنه ، تاثیر بده و.... فکر کنم تنها مهلت برای 95 همین دی هست برای 25 درصد، یعنی تو یه مرحله نمرات سوم ارسال شه حداکثر تا اسفند ، تو یه مرحله هم نمرا پیش تو اواخر خرداد ، نمیدونم والا گیج شدم...

----------


## digoxin

خنده داره .. تصور کنید کسی که سال 84 دیپلم گرفته با این سن و سال پاشه با بچه کوچولوهای متولد 76 یا 77 که همین پارسال اومدن دنیا امتحان بده . واقعا حرفم بالا نمیاد

----------


## khaan

برای خرداد هم میشه برای دی هم

----------


## mpaarshin

> من خودم هم میگفتم خرداد ولی واقعا به ریسکش نمی ارزه ،چون امسال باید هم نمرات پیش و هم سوم رو تراز کنن و تاثیر بدن و ... کار سنگین میشه ، بعد ثبت نام هم که یه مرحله بهمن و یه مرحله اسفند هست مثل پارسال و باید کد سوابق سوم رو وارد کنیم ، آخه آموزش پرورش تا بیاد خرداد یه ماه امتحان بگیره ، یه ماه تصحیح کنه ، به هرکی دوباره یه کد بده ، امتحان های پیش هم همینطور ، بفرسته برای سنجش ، سنجش تراز کنه ، تاثیر بده و.... فکر کنم تنها مهلت برای 95 همین دی هست برای 25 درصد، یعنی تو یه مرحله نمرات سوم ارسال شه حداکثر تا اسفند ، تو یه مرحله هم نمرا پیش تو اواخر خرداد ، نمیدونم والا گیج شدم...


ببین زحمت اینا فقط وارد کردن نمرات در داخل سیستم هستش تراز بندیش رو کامپیوتر انجام میده همش با فرموله تنها زحمتش اینه که مناطق نمرات جدیدی که ارسال میکنن بفرته تو کامپیوتر بعدش دیگه اتومات تراز میشن هر سال و هر دوره

----------


## masood2013

> عکسات همش بوس بوسیه که


بله، همش تقصیره لاله خانومه.  :Yahoo (76): 
 @laleh74

----------


## digoxin

> برای خرداد هم میشه برای دی هم


تو اصالتا باید لر باشی چطور گیلان نوشتی شهرتو ؟ احمدوند ما فامیل داریم

----------


## Ritalin

این ۲۵ درصد فقط سوم دیگه 
پیش که تاثیر نداره

----------


## lily7

بالاخره وضع دوستان مشخص شد  :Yahoo (1): 
طرح خوبیه .

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این ۲۵ درصد فقط سوم دیگه 
> پیش که تاثیر نداره


درسای نهایی پیش 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت داره

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> ای بابا چیکار کنیم ما؟؟


 :Yahoo (1): بخندیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها یه سوال  اگه بخوایم خرداد امتحان بدیم چه جوری میخوایم کنکور 95 بدیم مگه میشه چون تو بهمن باید ثبت نام کنکور انجام شه؟

----------


## پرنیان بانو

سلام دوستان شرمنده معذرت میخام ببخشید من هیچی از اینایی که شما میگین نفهمیدم ببینید تا اونجایی که یادمه معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستان به نمرات امتحانای خرداد میگن خود دی چه امتحانی میخاند بگیرند دیگه؟بعدشم مگه ما حدودا اواسط بهمن واسه کنکور ثبت نام نمیکنیم؟خوب دیگه معدل رو میزنیم میره امکان ویرایش هم دیگه نیست!!!!!خلاصه من نفهمیدم

----------


## biology115

دوستان اگه کسی دانشجوی پیام نور (یا دانشجوی آزاد) باشه میتونه توی این طرح شرکت کنه؟

----------


## Egotist

> دوستان اگه کسی دانشجوی پیام نور (یا دانشجوی آزاد) باشه میتونه توی این طرح شرکت کنه؟



مشکلی نداره

فقط باید مدرک دیپلمتُ بگیری از دانشگاه که کاری نداره

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها یه سوال  اگه بخوایم خرداد امتحان بدیم چه جوری میخوایم کنکور 95 بدیم مگه میشه چون تو بهمن باید ثبت نام کنکور انجام شه؟



هنوز معلوم نی خرداد شدنی باشه

تو متن  شهریور هم گفتن که 2ماه بعد از کنکوره

فعلا باید صبر کنی از اموزش پرورش منطقهه اطلاعات دقیق بگیری

----------


## Aguila Roja

من اگر بشه دی امتحان میدم اونم فقط دو درس عربی و زبان  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## saeedkh76

چجوریاس این؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه یکی امتحان بده بدتر بشه قبلیه حساب میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یکی از دوستام ازم پرسید

----------


## Ritalin

> درسای نهایی پیش 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت داره


 وزیر گفت وزارت علوم با افزایش تاثیر معدل موافقت نکرده و همون ۲۵ درصد

----------


## saeedkh76

> خنده داره .. تصور کنید کسی که سال 84 دیپلم گرفته با این سن و سال پاشه با بچه کوچولوهای متولد 76 یا 77 که همین پارسال اومدن دنیا امتحان بده . واقعا حرفم بالا نمیاد


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): طرز نگاهت جالب بوووووود خدایی
ولی ما تو شهرمون داشتیم یه همچین آدمیوووو
اون دیگه اصن قبول نشده بود که بخواد مجدد بگیره

----------


## ehsan7777777

> خیلیا دوست دارن خرداد امتحان بدن اگر بشه خیلی خوبه ولی هنوز کسی خبری نداره





> بچه ها نمره اصلی که تاثیر داره همون خود نمره کتبی امتحان نهایی دیگه اره؟؟؟ ینی برم ببینم کدوم درسا زیر 18 شدم دوباره امت بدم؟؟؟؟خدا کنه دین و زندگی بالای 18 گرفته باشم اخه بلد نیستم تشریحیشو امتحان بدم دیگه همه جملاتش یکیه


سلام دوست عزیز
نمی خواد خیلی نگران باشی ......
به نظر من براحتی خرداد هم میشه امتحان داد.(خود منم هم شاید خرداد امتحان بدم.)
من خودم میخواستم دیپ مجدد امتحان بدم چند تا درس داخلی رو هم شهریور امتحان دادم، 
تا اونجایی که من دیدم وارد کردن نمره ها داخل کامپیوتر و دادن یه کد دیپلم دیگه اصلا واسه شون کاری نداشت و خیلی هم ازشون وقتی گرفته نمیشد.....
به نظر من واسه ترمیم معدل اصلا کد جدیدی بهمون نمی دن و نمراتمون رو با همون کد قبلی قرار می دن داخل سامانه شون (رو همین حساب مثلا شما داخل بهمن با همون دیپلم معدل پایینت ثبت نام می کنی بعد داخل خرداد هر درسی روکه میخوای ترمیم می کنی و نمراتت چون مربوط به همون کد قبلیه ، با نمرات قبلیت جایگزین میشه....به همین راحتی......)
البته این فقط نظر منه ولی یه جورایی بالای 70 درصد نسبت بهش مطمئنم.
راستی دیگه هیچ بهونه ای واس کم کاری کاری نداری...... :Yahoo (56): 
برو بشین درستو بخون دیگه نگران هم نباش.... :Yahoo (105): 
به احترام این روزای عزیز: السلام علیک یا ابا عبدالله....السلام علیکم و رحمه الله برکاته

----------


## joozef

> منم زیستم 10.25 شده
> 
> شیمیم 12.5 شده
> 
> فیزیکم 9.75
> 
> زیاضی 14.75
> 
> بگیرم ب نظرت؟
> ...


ناموسا نگو که 150 الکی پیاده شدم  :Yahoo (21):  <_>

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> وزیر گفت وزارت علوم با افزایش تاثیر معدل موافقت نکرده و همون ۲۵ درصد


گفته تاثیر معدل سال سوم به 35 درصد افزایش پیدا نکرده و 25 درصد مونده
در رابطه با پیش حرفی نزده
قبلا خود سنجش گفته بود که سوم 25 درصد قطعی و پیش 5 درصد مثبت

----------


## Egotist

> ناموسا نگو که 150 الکی پیاده شدم  <_>



شهریور هم بوده :/

کتابا هم حساب کن

ب جاش میشد بری پروتئین بخری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## digoxin

> طرز نگاهت جالب بوووووود خدایی
> ولی ما تو شهرمون داشتیم یه همچین آدمیوووو
> اون دیگه اصن قبول نشده بود که بخواد مجدد بگیره



خنده دار نیست البته . متولدین 70 و 71 بدبخت ترین ها بودن . چرا ؟؟؟ چون کسایی که قبل ما بودن معدل تاثبر نداشت براشون هر چی دهه شصتی هم بود با ما شرکت میکرد کنکور . یهو گفتن معدل سوم مهمه . ما اصلا نمیدونستیم درس خوندن یعنی چی . معلممون اصلا درس نمیداد . معلم ریاضی میگفت برید ورزش کنید برا خودتون از اون طرف هم برید خونه . این شد که از 30 نفر بچه های کلاس ما 3 نفر موفق به اخذ دبپلم شدیم مابقی هم دیپلم نتونستن بگیرن تا اینکه رفتن سربازی . ما سه نفر قبول شدیم پرستاری و اون دو تا اتاق عمل قبول شدن . دراقع شاهکار خلقت بودیم ماها . منطقه ی فوق محروم . البته این بخاطر ضریب هوشیمون بود . الان چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طرف معدلش 17 هست . باباش براش هراتا معلم خصوصی گرفته . هزارتا کتاب میخونه . کم مونده دست و صورتشم براش بشورن . اخرشم قبول میشه پزشکی میگن وووواااااوووو چه شاهکاری کرد با معدل 17 . طرف نخبست !!!!! پس ما که با معدل کتبی 9 با میانگین دروس 50 قبول شدیم این رشته ها نخبه نبودیم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## digoxin

الان هم وقتی میبینم برای معدل 17 و 18 چونه میزنید واقعا خندم میگیره . این نشون میده مال کنکور نیستید . درصد های نفر اول کنکور رو دیدم 2تا بالای 80 هم نداشت . سال 90و 91 اگه نفر اول یهدرس رو زیر 70 میزد افت داشت براش . الان یارو با معدل 19 با میانگین 30 قبول میشه پزشکی دانشگاه بین الملل و آزاد ...هر چی دختر و پسر خر خون هست میشینن قبول میشن برات ادعا هم دارن . خیلی خنده داره .

----------


## پرنیان بانو

یکی جواب سوال منو بده

----------


## shaahin

بابا این فانی تو مصاحبه با شبکه خبر گفت آیین نامه اجراییش تازه در حال تدوین و تا پایان سال تحصیلی ابلاغ میشه ، چی میگه این بالاخره ؟ از یه طرف میگه در امتحان نهایی های امسال ( دی94 و خرداد و شهریور 95 ) هم میتونن ثبت نام کنن از یه طرفی هم اون بالایی رو میگه ! به نظرتون میشه همینجوری یه چیز گفته باشه و دی امسال طرح اجرا بشه؟ دیوونمون کردن اینا....

----------


## idealist

*دوستان این طرح اول باید ایین نامه اجرایی بنویسن براش ، که اینطور که اقای فانی میگه "انشاالله تا اخر سال تحصیلی" اجرایی خواهد شد ، اگه همینطور که ایشون میگه زمانش اخر سال تحصیلی باشه که به دی ماه امسال نمیرسه.*

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ گفته باش آخر سال تحصیلی ینی پر

----------


## idealist

> بابا این فانی تو مصاحبه با شبکه خبر گفت آیین نامه اجراییش تازه در حال تدوین و تا پایان سال تحصیلی ابلاغ میشه ، چی میگه این بالاخره ؟ از یه طرف میگه در امتحان نهایی های امسال ( دی94 و خرداد و شهریور 95 ) هم میتونن ثبت نام کنن از یه طرفی هم اون بالایی رو میگه ! به نظرتون میشه همینجوری یه چیز گفته باشه و دی امسال طرح اجرا بشه؟ دیوونمون کردن اینا....


*در مورد قسمت دوم ، مطمئنید که دقیقا گفت در امتحان نهایی دی 94 میشه شرکت کرد؟ اسم سال رو اورد ینی؟ چیزی که من شنیدم این بود که گفت در نوبت های دی و خرداد و شهریور میشه امتحان داد ، بدون ذکر سال*

----------


## Nastaran74

> *در مورد قسمت دوم ، مطمئنید که دقیقا گفت در امتحان نهایی دی 94 میشه شرکت کرد؟ اسم سال رو اورد ینی؟ چیزی که من شنیدم این بود که گفت در نوبت های دی و خرداد و شهریور میشه امتحان داد ، بدون ذکر سال*


 اره منم دقیقا همینو شنیدم

----------


## durna

ینی الان برا امتحانات دی ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟پشت کنکوریام میتونن؟؟؟؟
یکی جواابمو زوود بده

----------


## durna

> اگ گفته باش آخر سال تحصیلی ینی پر


ینی الان پشت کنکوریام میتونن برا دی ثبت نام کنن؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

نه دقیقا سال رو مشخص نکرد ، ولی من برحسب قسمت اول حرفاش که گفت امسال هم میتونن شرکت کنن میگم ، چون خب امسال هم جز دی ماه که دیگه امتحان نهایی نداریم، وگرنه باید میگفت از سال بعد، شاید هم منظورش از امسال کنکور 95 بوده که مثلا میشه تو خرداد ماه این کار رو کرد، آخه لامصب تو خرداد هم احساس میکنم نشدنیه برسه به 95 ، حالا منم دقیق نمیدونم فقط مثل همه برداشت هامو گفتم.  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dayi javad

> ینی الان پشت کنکوریام میتونن برا دی ثبت نام کنن؟؟؟


اگ اجرایی بشه بله میتونن

----------


## durna

> اگ اجرایی بشه بله میتونن


اهااا از آموزش پرورش باید ثبت نام کنیم؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> اهااا از آموزش پرورش باید ثبت نام کنیم؟؟


هنوز شرایط ثبت نامو دقیقا اعلام نکردن!

----------


## durna

> هنوز شرایط ثبت نامو دقیقا اعلام نکردن!


ممنون از پاسخگویی

----------


## M.M.B

شاید منظورش سال تحصیلی باشه!

پس دی و  هم خرداد هم جزو امسال هست.

----------


## Amin97

اینم از استرس معدل  :Y (583):  :Y (745): اووووخخخخخیییشششش
بچه ها همه با هم  :Y (429):

----------


## mpaarshin

همین الان تو اخبار وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفت که قبل از پایان سال تحصیلی آیین نامه اجرایی تدوین میکنیم یعنی میخوان به کنکور 95 برسونن دیگه

----------


## Amir h

یه سوال مهم من که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم و سال 94 کنکور دادمم میتونم تو ترمیم شرکت کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟/
چون وزیر گفتش کسایی که دیپلم قدیمن  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Amir h

کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amin97

بله میتونید

----------


## Lawyer

من از اولشم گفتم برا پشت کنکوریا عالیه کلا :Yahoo (4): 

اگه امسال برسه من خرداد ماه میرم!

باتوجه به اینکه تا اردیبهشت کل دروسو تموم+چندباریم مرور!
تو خرداد راحت میشه برا پشت کنکوریا!

درستونو بچسبید فعلا: ) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*دوستان خبر قطعیه؟؟؟ شرایطش معلومه؟؟ چکارا باید کرد؟؟ کی باید ثبت نام کرد؟؟کجا باید رفت؟؟ تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هستش؟*

----------


## Milad.Bt

:Yahoo (21): ب منم لطفا خبر بدید دوستان ک چطور باس اقدام نمود با تشکر^_^

----------


## Lawyer

> *دوستان خبر قطعیه؟؟؟ شرایطش معلومه؟؟ چکارا باید کرد؟؟ کی باید ثبت نام کرد؟؟کجا باید رفت؟؟ تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هستش؟*


خبر قطعیه بله!

ولی شرایطش اعلام نشده!
به محض اعلامش اینجا یا سایتای دگ جزئیات پخش میشه...
لطفا منتظر بمانید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> یه سوال مهم من که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم و سال 94 کنکور دادمم میتونم تو ترمیم شرکت کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> چون وزیر گفتش کسایی که دیپلم قدیمن


دیپلم قدیما ینی از 84 به قبل که تاثیر معدل ندارن!!!!! بله که میتونی شرکت کنی! پ ما از دیروز داریم سر چی صحبت میکنیم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> عه پس تکراری نیست


دادا ما خبر تکراری نمیدیم به مردم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

پس به دی نمیرسه؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> پس به دی نمیرسه؟؟


دو روزدندون رو جیگر بذارین نه خودتون و نه بقیه رو به استرس نندازین

----------


## Milad.Bt

با این وجود همه میخوان امتحان بدن 20 هم بشن بعد کنکورو میخوان بترکونن...همه رتبه برتر میشن ک ماشاا..... :Yahoo (76): 
چ میکنه این کنکووووووووووووور 95 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> با این وجود همه میخوان امتحان بدن 20 هم بشن بعد کنکورو میخوان بترکونن...همه رتبه برتر میشن ک ماشاا.....
> چ میکنه این کنکووووووووووووور 95


کیفیت نظام آموزشی ایران بسیار بالاست! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> کیفیت نظام آموزشی ایران بسیار بالاست!


در اون ک ی . هم شکــی نیست :Yahoo (21): من از مارتون کارتون چی چی هست حالا همونه کنکور 95 انصراف میدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> در اون ک ی . هم شکــی نیستمن از مارتون کارتون چی چی هست حالا همونه کنکور 95 انصراف میدم


تو این آشفته بازار کنکور باس یجوری گلیممون رو از آب بکشیم بیرون............. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> تو این آشفته بازار کنکور باس یجوری گلیممون رو از آب بکشیم بیرون.............


بعله صحیح...گلیم ک چ عرض کنم فرش 700 شانه پاتریس رو همه دران از آب میکشن بیروووووووون :Yahoo (21):  همه رتبه برترن امسال با این تفاسیر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بعله صحیح...گلیم ک چ عرض کنم فرش 700 شانه پاتریس رو همه دران از آب میکشن بیروووووووون همه رتبه برترن امسال با این تفاسیر


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> اینم از استرس معدل اووووخخخخخیییشششش
> بچه ها همه با هم


خدا رو شکر یه باری رو از رو دوش بچه های مردم برداشتن اینا
محرمه داداش  ، نرقص  :Yahoo (4): 





> همین الان تو اخبار وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفت که قبل از پایان سال تحصیلی آیین نامه اجرایی تدوین میکنیم یعنی میخوان به کنکور 95 برسونن دیگه


خدا کنه  ، امیدوارم به دی ماه برسوننش  
چون واقعاً کسایی که خرداد ماه میخوان امتحان بدن برنامه جمع بندی کنکورشون حسابی فشرده میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> با این وجود همه میخوان امتحان بدن 20 هم بشن بعد کنکورو میخوان بترکونن...همه رتبه برتر میشن ک ماشاا.....
> چ میکنه این کنکووووووووووووور 95


پس چی فکر کردی آبجی ، بچه های مردم رو دستِ کم گرفتی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

> بعله صحیح...گلیم ک چ عرض کنم فرش 700 شانه پاتریس رو همه دران از آب میکشن بیروووووووون همه رتبه برترن امسال با این تفاسیر


پس با این وجود امتحان نهایی ها رو بسیار سخت میگیرن تا کسی عمراً 20 بشه 
این خط | اینم ـــــ نشون!  (نخند عاغا)

----------


## معصومه74

بچه هامیشه لطفا به من بگید امتحانات کی هستش؟ دی یاخرداد؟ چون مابهمن ثبت نام داریم دیگه.....

----------


## Milad.Bt

> پس با این وجود امتحان نهایی ها رو بسیار سخت میگیرن تا کسی عمراً 20 بشه 
> این خط | اینم ـــــ نشون!  (نخند عاغا)


سخت بگیرن خوبه دیگه..میخواستین همون اولین بار خوب بخونید :Yahoo (75): اینا چ معنی میده خوب معلومه واس کنکور میخونید بعد میرید امتحان هم میدید رتبه هم میشید زرنگ اونیه ک با همون معدل اولیش کنکورموفق شه بعله.... :Yahoo (75): 
(خواستم نقش جادوگر سفید برفیو بازی کنم :Yahoo (20): )ب دور از شوخی فرصت خوبیه همتون ب امید خدا از پسش برمیاید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه هامیشه لطفا به من بگید امتحانات کی هستش؟ دی یاخرداد؟ چون مابهمن ثبت نام داریم دیگه.....


هنوز دقیق مشخص نیست خواهر که ترمیم معدل در دی ماه اجرا میشه یا خرداد ماه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سخت بگیرن خوبه دیگه..میخواستین همون اولین بار خوب بخونیداینا چ معنی میده خوب معلومه واس کنکور میخونید بعد میرید امتحان هم میدید رتبه هم میشید زرنگ اونیه ک با همون معدل اولیش کنکورموفق شه بعله....
> (خواستم نقش جادوگر سفید برفیو بازی کنم)ب دور از شوخی فرصت خوبیه همتون ب امید خدا از پسش برمیاید


خوب که خوبه آره  ، من که نمیخوام امتحان بدم که آجی  ، خخخ باشه همونی که شما میگی اصلاً  :Yahoo (94): 
آره فرصت خوبیه برا دوستان  ، باید تا تنور داغه نونو چسبوند ، اونم چسبوندی

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

بابا یارو گفته دی و خرداد 
الان کدو مشه ؟؟؟؟
میشه خرداد داد؟
ای داد بیداد...
کدو مشو میشه داد؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> خوب که خوبه آره  ، من که نمیخوام امتحان بدم که آجی  ، خخخ باشه همونی که شما میگی اصلاً 
> آره فرصت خوبیه برا دوستان  ، باید تا تنور داغه نونو چسبوند ، اونم چسبوندی


امتجان نمیدی اما خوب درجریان این برنامه هستی خیلی خوبه دوستان رو راهنمایی میکنی...اجرت با سید شهدا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> امتجان نمیدی اما خوب درجریان این برنامه هستی خیلی خوبه دوستان رو راهنمایی میکنی...اجرت با سید شهدا


شهریور امسال دوستم اقدام کرد برای دیپلم مجدد  ، با هم رفتیم آموزش و پرورش کاراش رو کردیم تا حدودی اطلاع دارم چی به چیه  ، خیلی ممنون خواهر  :Yahoo (45):  
شاید زد به سرم رفتم هندسه(2) رو ترمیم زدم والا  خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bahman seraj

*اقای فانی وزیر اموزش و پرورش میگه "هنوز ایین نامه اجرایی ترمیم معدل نوشته نشده و ان شاالله تا پایان سال تحصیلی جاری اجرایی خواهد شد"*

----------


## Milad.Bt

> شهریور امسال دوستم اقدام کرد برای دیپلم مجدد  ، با هم رفتیم آموزش و پرورش کاراش رو کردیم تا حدودی اطلاع دارم چی به چیه  ، خیلی ممنون خواهر  
> شاید زد به سرم رفتم هندسه(2) رو ترمیم زدم والا  خخخ


من دیگه دارم میرم از اینجاااااااااااااا :Yahoo (2): تایپک زدم اما حذف شد :Yahoo (2): اینجا هم بگم بی ربطه..... :Yahoo (2): امیدوارم شما و همه موفق باشید سال دیگه بیام مصاحبتونو بخونم :Yahoo (1): 
آره خوبه برو ترمیم کن همون هندسه هم خوبه...یعنی بقیه رو 20ای؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

فک کنم بچه ها تو هیئتا زار زدن برا تصویب این طرح
خخخخخخ....
یا حسین..... خخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## bahman seraj

> سخت بگیرن خوبه دیگه..میخواستین همون اولین بار خوب بخونیداینا چ معنی میده خوب معلومه واس کنکور میخونید بعد میرید امتحان هم میدید رتبه هم میشید زرنگ اونیه ک با همون معدل اولیش کنکورموفق شه بعله....
> (خواستم نقش جادوگر سفید برفیو بازی کنم)ب دور از شوخی فرصت خوبیه همتون ب امید خدا از پسش برمیاید


زرنگ اونیه که با درصدای کنکورش قبول بشه نه با اتکا به معدل بالای سوم کتبیش

----------


## Milad.Bt

> زرنگ اونیه که با درصدای کنکورش قبول بشه نه با اتکا به معدل بالای سوم کتبیش


خب الآن مگه من چی گفتم؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mpaarshin

ما جو کنکوریارو میبینیم که معدل پایینی دارن و دنبال ترمیمن 80% داوطلبین کنکور فارغ التحصیل نیستن و هنوز پیش دانشگاهین اونا نمیتونن معدلشون رو ترمیم کنن بعدش شما اگه 20 هم بگیرین ترازتون با نفر اول کنکور که 20 گرفته اگر حتی دوره و سالش رو یکی ندونیم آنچنان فرق نداره

----------


## bahman seraj

> خب الآن مگه من چی گفتم؟


شما گفتی زرنگ اونیه که با معدل اول دیپلمش تو کنکور قبول بشه یعنی درصدا اونقدر بالا باشه تا جبرانش کنه منم گفتم زرنگ اونیه که بدون احتساب تاثیر معدل بالایی که گرفته فقط با درصدای کنکورش قبول شه گرفتی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من دیگه دارم میرم از اینجااااااااااااااتایپک زدم اما حذف شداینجا هم بگم بی ربطه.....امیدوارم شما و همه موفق باشید سال دیگه بیام مصاحبتونو بخونم
> آره خوبه برو ترمیم کن همون هندسه هم خوبه...یعنی بقیه رو 20ای؟



ای بابا  ، نرو آبجی کجا میخوای بری  ، ان شاء الله 
اگه حوصله داشتم و الا نمیرم ، نه بابا در حد 18 19

----------


## Trance

یک سوال. اگه احیاناً معدل کمتر از قبلیه شد تاثیری نداره و همون قبلیه حسابه؟

----------


## Karegar

سلام...
بااین طرح جدیدی ک سازمان سنجش داده(ترمیم) ب نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟ترمیم یادیپ مجدد؟

راستش بنده ازوقتی ک ازطرح دیپ مجدداطلاع پیداکردم خیلی امیدوارشدم  وعزمموجزم  کردم واسه اینکه دی ماهوشرکت کنم ودیپ مجددموبگیرم(هنوزشرکت  نکردم) تااینکه  جریان ترمیم پیش اومد...
الانم ب نظرخودم دیپ مجددواسم عاقلانه تره ولی ازاین ترس دارم ک اجازه ندن واسه کنکور95ازش استفاده کنم؟
ب نظرشماامکانش هست ک این طرحوبردارن؟
واینکه اگه دیپ مجددموبگیرم بایدامتحانات پیششم شرکت کتم؟
الان دیپ تجربی رودارم ومیخوام دیپ دومم انسانی باشه...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دکتر مهدی نوید دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفت و گو با خبرنگار ما با اشاره به مصوبه نهصد و پانزدهمین (915) جلسه این شورا، اظهار داشت: در اجرای قانون پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور و به منظور ایجاد زمینه برای ارتقای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان و تاثیر آن در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها این ماده واحده به تصویب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و تایید رئیس جمهور محترم رسیده است.
> دکتر نوید خاطر نشان کرد: براساس این قانون به فارغ التحصیلان دوره متوسطه(از سال 84 به بعد) که متقاضی ترمیم و ارتقای نمرات دروس نهایی خود می باشند، اجازه داده می شود صرفا برای یک بار به شیوهداوطلب آزاد، ثبت نام نموده و در یکی از نوبت های امتحانی (خرداد، شهریور و دی ماه)، دروس مورد نظر خود را مجددا انتخاب و در آزمون مربوط شرکت نمایند.
> دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش با اشاره به تهیه شیوه نامه اجرایی این مصوبه توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش، گفت: هزینه های مربوط به برگزاری امتحانات و صدور گواهینامه های لازم بر عهده داوطلبان می باشد.
> 
> 
> لینک خبر


یعنی خبر بخای بدی بیا اینجوری بده!!ی خبری که اصلا معلوم نیست کی و چه وقتی اجرا میشه؟جزئیاتش چیه؟همیشه ناقص عمل کرده این آموزش پرورش.خبرشونم بیشتر واسه فشاری بود که از طرف دانش آموزا وارد شده بود بهشون که آرومشون کنن.اما لااقل درست و حسابی میگفتین

----------


## rez657

اقا کسی رفت بپرسه ب ما هم خبر بده  !!!!!!!!!
ولی باید شرگت کنیم چون همه شرکت می کنن معدلا میره بالا منم ک خیلی نمراتم داغون معدل زیر ده  باید حتما شرکت کنم  ولی مطمعین نیستم حوصله تشریحی هم ندارم  
چیکار کنم  این یه فرصت عالیه  مخصوصا برا من   برنامه یه چوری چیدم ک میشه خوند  ولی نمی دونم  دی مشه امتحان داد هزینه اش چی !!!!!! 
140

----------


## Black

> اقا کسی رفت بپرسه ب ما هم خبر بده  !!!!!!!!!
> ولی باید شرگت کنیم چون همه شرکت می کنن معدلا میره بالا منم ک خیلی نمراتم داغون معدل زیر ده  باید حتما شرکت کنم  ولی مطمعین نیستم حوصله تشریحی هم ندارم  
> چیکار کنم  این یه فرصت عالیه  مخصوصا برا من   برنامه یه چوری چیدم ک میشه خوند  ولی نمی دونم  دی مشه امتحان داد هزینه اش چی !!!!!! 
> 140


کی گفت 140؟

----------


## mahdi100

> ما جو کنکوریارو میبینیم که معدل پایینی دارن و دنبال ترمیمن 80% داوطلبین کنکور فارغ التحصیل نیستن و هنوز پیش دانشگاهین اونا نمیتونن معدلشون رو ترمیم کنن بعدش شما اگه 20 هم بگیرین ترازتون با نفر اول کنکور که 20 گرفته اگر حتی دوره و سالش رو یکی ندونیم آنچنان فرق نداره


سلام عزیز
پیش دانشگاهی ها چرا نمیتونند معدلشون را ترمیم کنند؟

----------


## alirezakhaki

سلام بچه ها توروخدا کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه . من به خاطر 3 تا درس ک کم شدم معدلم شده 16 رشته ریاضی . میتونم فقط همین سه درس رو ترمیم کنم ؟

----------


## amir200012

> سلام بچه ها توروخدا کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه . من به خاطر 3 تا درس ک کم شدم معدلم شده 16 رشته ریاضی . میتونم فقط همین سه درس رو ترمیم کنم ؟


بله میتونید

----------


## mahdi100

منکه اخرش از این قضیه پیش دانشگاهی هیچی نفهمیدم

----------


## alirezakhaki

> بله میتونید


ینی بقیه نمرات دروسمو کاری ندارن ؟ از کی این طرح اجرایی میشه

----------


## niـhan

ببخشید دوستان این فقط برای کتبی  هست یاشامل  پیشم میشه ؟

----------


## elm10

اینا هیچ کارشون حساب کتاب نداره. چه طور تا دیروز فقط نمرات خرداد رو به سازمان سنجش میفرستادن؟!! حالا میخوان نمرات دی و شهریور رو هم بفرستند که میگن میتونید توی دی امتحان بدید؟! (دقت کنید سوالات یکیه! یعنی به تغییر رشته و کنکوری و اون تجدید شهریور یک نمونه سوال رو میدن)

----------


## elm10

من که اون درسایی که اینا نمره به من کم دادند رو توی پیش تمام و کمال جبران کردم (تازه اونم دو هفته قبل از کنکور) عمرا برم امتحان بدم. کلا کارهای اداری توی ایران حساب کتاب نداره باید هی بری از مدارکت کپی بگیری و فیش واریز کنی و اونجا پرونده بسازی بعد از طریق مدرسه بهت کارت امتحان بدن و... اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داره من توصیه می‌کنم بشینین به جای این کارها دو تا فصل شیمی رو تمام و کمال کار کنید بهتر میشه به خدا! 
الان شما ببینید وزارت علوم قبول نمی‌کنه درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بالاتر بره میدونید چرا؟ چون امتحان نهایی‌های اینا تا پارسال هی سوال تکراری میدادن خب همه میرفتند پرسمان میخریدند سوالاتش رو حفظ می‌کردند ۱۷-۲۰ می‌شدند. دیگه این افزایش تاثیر داره؟!

----------


## GHZO7

> من که اون درسایی که اینا نمره به من کم دادند رو توی پیش تمام و کمال جبران کردم (تازه اونم دو هفته قبل از کنکور) عمرا برم امتحان بدم. کلا کارهای اداری توی ایران حساب کتاب نداره باید هی بری از مدارکت کپی بگیری و فیش واریز کنی و اونجا پرونده بسازی بعد از طریق مدرسه بهت کارت امتحان بدن و... اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داره من توصیه می‌کنم بشینین به جای این کارها دو تا فصل شیمی رو تمام و کمال کار کنید بهتر میشه به خدا! 
> الان شما ببینید وزارت علوم قبول نمی‌کنه درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بالاتر بره میدونید چرا؟ چون امتحان نهایی‌های اینا تا پارسال هی سوال تکراری میدادن خب همه میرفتند پرسمان میخریدند سوالاتش رو حفظ می‌کردند ۱۷-۲۰ می‌شدند. دیگه این افزایش تاثیر داره؟!


دقیقا با تک تک کلماتت موافقم امتحانات نهایی سال به سال دارن سخت تر و مفهومی تر میشن اگه تا چند سال دیگه اینجوری پیش بره امتحانات نهایی سخت تر از کنکور میشه به نظر منم وقت تلف کردنه ولی امیدوارم این طرح برای دوستان اجرا بشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

دوستان لطفا نظرات شخصی و احساسیتونو توی قلب خودتون نگه دارین بعضی از نظرات به افراد امید میدن بعضیاشونم ویرانگر هستن لطفا تا اومدن بخش نامه ای چیزی به اموزش پرورشای شهرتون صبر کنید و الکی تحلیل نکنید ممنونم

----------


## GHZO7

> دوستان لطفا نظرات شخصی و احساسیتونو توی قلب خودتون نگه دارین بعضی از نظرات به افراد امید میدن بعضیاشونم ویرانگر هستن لطفا تا اومدن بخش نامه ای چیزی به اموزش پرورشای شهرتون صبر کنید و الکی تحلیل نکنید ممنونم


منظورت با من بود؟

----------


## elm10

> دقیقا با تک تک کلماتت موافقم امتحانات نهایی سال به سال دارن سخت تر و مفهومی تر میشن اگه تا چند سال دیگه اینجوری پیش بره امتحانات نهایی سخت تر از کنکور میشه به نظر منم وقت تلف کردنه ولی امیدوارم این طرح برای دوستان اجرا بشه


من رفتم امتحان سال سوم سال ۹۲-۹۳ رو دادم سخت‌تر شده بود ولی امتحان پیش ۹۳-۹۴ سخت‌تر نشده بود چون هنوز کسی نگفته بود که قراره توی کنکور اثرش بدن ضمن اینکه مصحح‌ها با دست باز تصحیح می‌کردند. چون دو هفته قبل از کنکور برگزار می‌شد اگر این کار رو نمی‌کردند خیلی‌ها تجدید می‌شدند و شهریور امتحان می‌دادن. (البته جدا از اینکه یه عده قاطی کرده بودند توی برگه فحش می‌نوشتند!!) این تاثیر مثبت هم به خاطر همین زمان برگزاریشه. ولی امتحان نهایی سخت‌تر از کنکور نمیشه خیالت راحت! الان از کنکور سخت‌تر المپیاده طبیعتاً سوال المیپاد نمیزارن جلوت.

----------


## elm10

> دوستان لطفا نظرات شخصی و احساسیتونو توی قلب خودتون نگه دارین بعضی از نظرات به افراد امید میدن بعضیاشونم ویرانگر هستن لطفا تا اومدن بخش نامه ای چیزی به اموزش پرورشای شهرتون صبر کنید و الکی تحلیل نکنید ممنونم


باشه ولی من نمیخوام نظر ویرانگر بدم اون کسی که نمره پایین تر از ۱۶ داره طبیعتاً باید بره جبرانش کنه. ولی من توصیه می‌کنم کلا طرف کارهای اداری نرید مخصوصا توی این اوضاع ... .

----------


## ata.beheshti

> باشه ولی من نمیخوام نظر ویرانگر بدم اون کسی که نمره پایین تر از ۱۶ داره طبیعتاً باید بره جبرانش کنه. ولی من توصیه می‌کنم کلا طرف کارهای اداری نرید مخصوصا توی این اوضاع ... .


حرف شما متین هست ولی منی که معدلم ۱۴هست باید چنگ بندازم همه جا تا بتونم ثابت کنم که منم میتونم...مرسی از اینکه انتقادم رو پذیرا بودید

----------


## Saeed735

سلام...بچه ها اخرین اخبار چی میگه؟الان برای دی ماه هست یا برای خرداد یا هر دو تاش؟

----------


## Egotist

هنور ب نظر من واسه 95 قطعی نی

کسایی ک معدل پایین دارن همون دیپ2 برن بهتره !

----------


## mohammad.sa

این که میگه هنوز ایین نامش تدوین نشده و تا پایان سال تحصیلی جاری تدوین میکنیم و ابلاغ میکنیم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):    ایناهنوز هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتن فقط اومدن گفتن که تصویب شده.خداااااااااااینی میرسه بعه امسال

----------


## Saeed735

کسی رفته از اموزش پرورش بپرسه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

یکی از معایب خیلی بد این طرح اینه که 
من که معدلم مثلا 14 هست برم ترمیم معدلو انجام بدم و به فرض معدلمو ببرم بالای 19 خب این خیلی خوبه !

ولی در این صورت این ترمیم معدل من همش ضرر واس اون کسی که قبلا با معدل 19 قبول شده !!

همه که نمیتونن ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن  :Yahoo (1):  ! ب خصوص بچه هایی که پیش دانشگاهین !!

----------


## mahdi100

> یکی از معایب خیلی بد این طرح اینه که 
> من که معدلم مثلا 14 هست برم ترمیم معدلو انجام بدم و به فرض معدلمو ببرم بالای 19 خب این خیلی خوبه !
> 
> ولی در این صورت این ترمیم معدل من همش ضرر واس اون کسی که قبلا با معدل 19 قبول شده !!
> 
> همه که نمیتونن ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن  ! ب خصوص بچه هایی که پیش دانشگاهین !!


سلام پیش دانشگاهی را چرا نمیتونند ثبت نام کنند؟
من پرسیدم گفتند میشه
مدرک داری واسه این حرفت

----------


## rez657

> کی گفت 140؟


 :Yahoo (13):  من گفتم 140 ن بابا نمی دونم چرا همش توی پستام یه عدد راندم میاد  :Yahoo (56):  ببشخید عزیزم 51

----------


## meh.75

یکی از قوانین داوطلب ازاد اینه که تو نیمسال نمیشه بیشتر از18واحد برداشت،ترمیم هم بعنوان داوطلب ازاده پس با این حساب فقط تو دی یا خرداد فقط 18واحد میتونیم ترمیم کنیم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام پیش دانشگاهی را چرا نمیتونند ثبت نام کنند؟
> من پرسیدم گفتند میشه
> مدرک داری واسه این حرفت


لطفا یکی جواب منو بده

----------


## rez657

دوستان کسی اموزش پروش رفتت برنامه بریزیم بخونیم براش یا :Yahoo (65): ا ن !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
54

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام پیش دانشگاهی را چرا نمیتونند ثبت نام کنند؟
> من پرسیدم گفتند میشه
> مدرک داری واسه این حرفت


آیا با عقل جور در میاد ؟؟
دانش آموزای پیش دانشگاهی خودشون دی ماه امتحان دارن !!

اردیبهشت هم امتحان دارن باز میان خرداد هم امتحان نهایی بدن پس دیگ کلا کنکور نخونن بهتر دیگ !!!

----------


## Saeed735

> یکی از قوانین داوطلب ازاد اینه که تو نیمسال نمیشه بیشتر از18واحد برداشت،ترمیم هم بعنوان داوطلب ازاده پس با این حساب فقط تو دی یا خرداد فقط 18واحد میتونیم ترمیم کنیم؟؟؟


چنین قانونی وجود نداره....یکی از دوستان یکبار تو دی همه ی واحد هاشو برداشت...

----------


## mahdi100

من رفتم اموزش و پرورش شمارشونو بهم دادند گفتند هفته یکبار زنگ بزن بپرس ببین بخشنامه اومده
گفتند نمیدونم دی میرسه یا نه ولی به خرداد میرسه
گفتند شما کم کم بخون
برای خرداد که بنده پیش دانشگاهی هستم و چهار تا امتحان دارم و امتحانات نهایی هم ساعت8 هستش و پیش دانشگاهی هم 8 هست
گفت سنجش برنامه هارا تغییر خواهد داد تا تداخل نگیرند

----------


## Dayi javad

> من رفتم اموزش و پرورش شمارشونو بهم دادند گفتند هفته یکبار زنگ بزن بپرس ببین بخشنامه اومده
> گفتند نمیدونم دی میرسه یا نه ولی به خرداد میرسه
> گفتند شما کم کم بخون
> برای خرداد که بنده پیش دانشگاهی هستم و چهار تا امتحان دارم و امتحانات نهایی هم ساعت8 هستش و پیش دانشگاهی هم 8 هست
> گفت سنجش برنامه هارا تغییر خواهد داد تا تداخل نگیرند


ان شا الله ک اجرایی بشه و هر کی 
واقعا هدف داره نتیجشو بگیره !!

----------


## mahdi100

> آیا با عقل جور در میاد ؟؟
> دانش آموزای پیش دانشگاهی خودشون دی ماه امتحان دارن !!
> 
> اردیبهشت هم امتحان دارن باز میان خرداد هم امتحان نهایی بدن پس دیگ کلا کنکور نخونن بهتر دیگ !!!


الان هیچی باعقل در نمیاد اعم از امتحانات دی و خرداد و چوری نمرات را میفستند و ...
چه برسه به امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی
سنجش حتما برنامه خواهد داشت
موفق باشید.

----------


## meh.75

در ضمن:من چند روز پیش رفته بودم دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنم وقتی تو سیستم ثبت میکردن سیستم قبول نکرد و گفتن که تو یه جا ثبت نام کردی اول باید بری مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردی اونو لغو کنی بعد بیای اینجا و ثبت نام کنی* یعنی همزمان نمیشه دو جا ثبت نام کرد حالا سوال اینه که بچه های پیش میتونن ثبت نام کنن یا نه*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

قطعا ساعتای امتحان ها و روزشو تغییر میدن که مشکل بوجود نیاد

----------


## mahdi100

> در ضمن:من چند روز پیش رفته بودم دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنم وقتی تو سیستم ثبت میکردن سیستم قبول نکرد و گفتن که تو یه جا ثبت نام کردی اول باید بری مدرسه ای که ثبت نام کردی اونو لغو کنی بعد بیای اینجا و ثبت نام کنی* یعنی همزمان نمیشه دو جا ثبت نام کرد حالا سوال اینه که بچه های پیش میتونن ثبت نام کنن یا نه*


اره دغدغه اصلی منم اینه که میتونن یا نه

----------


## Dayi javad

> الان هیچی باعقل در نمیاد اعم از امتحانات دی و خرداد و چوری نمرات را میفستند و ...
> چه برسه به امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی
> سنجش حتما برنامه خواهد داشت
> موفق باشید.


داداش برگزرای امتحانات اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره !! سنجش دیگ برگزاری کنکورم نمیتونه دیگ تغییر بده ! 
این آموزش پرورش ک باید فکر طرحای بی برنامه خودش باش
سنجش فقط مسئول برگزاری کنکور

----------


## Karegar

> سلام...
> بااین طرح جدیدی ک سازمان سنجش داده(ترمیم) ب نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟ترمیم یادیپ مجدد؟
> 
> راستش بنده ازوقتی ک ازطرح دیپ مجدداطلاع پیداکردم خیلی امیدوارشدم  وعزمموجزم  کردم واسه اینکه دی ماهوشرکت کنم ودیپ مجددموبگیرم(هنوزشرکت  نکردم) تااینکه  جریان ترمیم پیش اومد...
> الانم ب نظرخودم دیپ مجددواسم عاقلانه تره ولی ازاین ترس دارم ک اجازه ندن واسه کنکور95ازش استفاده کنم؟
> ب نظرشماامکانش هست ک این طرحوبردارن؟
> واینکه اگه دیپ مجددموبگیرم بایدامتحانات پیششم شرکت کتم؟
> الان دیپ تجربی رودارم ومیخوام دیپ دومم انسانی باشه...


لطفااگه کسی میدونه کمک کنه....

----------


## mahdi100

> داداش برگزرای امتحانات اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره !! سنجش دیگ برگزاری کنکورم نمیتونه دیگ تغییر بده ! 
> این آموزش پرورش ک باید فکر طرحای بی برنامه خودش باش
> سنجش فقط مسئول برگزاری کنکور


اقا جواد به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی ها هم میتونند امتحان بدند؟
چون بالاخره ما هم دیپلم گرفته ایم

----------


## GHZO7

> سلام...بچه ها اخرین اخبار چی میگه؟الان برای دی ماه هست یا برای خرداد یا هر دو تاش؟


اصلا شاید به امسال نرسه

----------


## GHZO7

> داداش برگزرای امتحانات اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره !! سنجش دیگ برگزاری کنکورم نمیتونه دیگ تغییر بده ! 
> این آموزش پرورش ک باید فکر طرحای بی برنامه خودش باش
> سنجش فقط مسئول برگزاری کنکور


چرا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اقا جواد به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی ها هم میتونند امتحان بدند؟
> چون بالاخره ما هم دیپلم گرفته ایم


داداش اینا ی طرحی عنوان کردن اما خودشون هم نیمدونن چ باید بکنن !!

زمان برگزار کنکور آخرای تیر دیگ از این بیشتر نمیتونن کنکورو ببرن عقب !!

چون سازمان سنجش باید وقت کافی داشته باش واس نتایج و ...

حالا امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی هم اردیبشهت حداقل ی هفته ای طول میکش( 4 تا درس ) چون امسال تاثیر داره باز اهمیتش نسبت به سالای قبل بیشتر !!

خرداد اگ طرح ترمیم باش درست زمانی که بچه های پیش دیگ واقعا میخوان کنکوری بخونن ( بدون هیچ دغدغه ی امتحان و تشریحی خوندن ) میخوان ی جمع بندی خوب داشته باشن ! فکرشو بکن باز بیان کلی درسو تشریحی بخونن !! روزی ایکس یاعت وقت بزارن واس سوم ( به تنهایی) چن تا تا دو ساعت + رفت و آمد و خستگی بعد امتحان !! خودش کلی زمان میبره!!

اینکه بگیم واس بچه های پیش اجرایی نمیشه درست نیس !چون میتونن ! ولی واقعا شاید این ترمیم نتیجه ی عکس واس خیلی ها بزاره !! 

ولی امیدوارم که اینگونه نشه و با یک برنامه خوب کاری کنن همه بتونن جبران کنن!!

دوستان اگ نظرم اشتباه بود ب بزرگی خودتون ببخشید ! نظر شخصی بود !! جبهه نگیرید

----------


## Dayi javad

> چرا؟؟؟


چون که !!!

اصن امتحان نهایی چ ربطی به سنجش داره !!؟؟

سنجشم دیگ نمیاد هر چی اینا بگن عمل کنه!! کنکورم زمان برگزاریش از این عقب تر نمیره! چون باید زمان کافی داشته باشن واس اعلام نتایج و حساب کردن تراز و درصد  و ... !

----------


## mpaarshin

کسی فهمید بالاخره خرداد میتونیم بریم بدیم امتحانارو یا دی؟؟؟
کسی رفته آموزش و پرورش؟؟

----------


## GHZO7

> کسی فهمید بالاخره خرداد میتونیم بریم بدیم امتحانارو یا دی؟؟؟
> کسی رفته آموزش و پرورش؟؟


هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست
شما پزشکی میخوای؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست
> شما پزشکی میخوای؟


بله 4 ساله که دنبالشیم

----------


## GHZO7

> بله 4 ساله که دنبالشیم


ان شا الله امسال بهش میرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> ان شا الله امسال بهش میرسی


مرسی شما هم
فعلا که گیر معدلیم

----------


## Dayi javad

چی شد ملت ؟؟ کسی خبر جدید نداره ؟

----------


## علی پاتر

> پرسمان
> سیر تا پیاز
> چاپ جدید بگیر سوالا نهایی رو داره
> 
> 
> 
> کسی میدونه چند درس میتونیم بترمیمیم؟
> 
> 
>  @علی پاتر


نمیدونم :Yahoo (4): 
بدجور وسوسه م کرده این ترمیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

دوستان بالاخره این طرح به کنکور 95 میرسه یا خیر؟ بعضی ها میگن نمیشه !!!  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوستان بالاخره این طرح به کنکور 95 میرسه یا خیر؟ بعضی ها میگن نمیشه !!!


خخخخ کدوم بیسوادی بت گفته خیالت راحت امسال اجرایی میشه بالاخره یا دی یا خرداد

----------


## biology115

> خخخخ کدوم بیسوادی بت گفته خیالت راحت امسال اجرایی میشه بالاخره یا دی یا خرداد


خدا از زبونت بشنوه ، امیدوارم اجرایی بشه ...

----------


## ata.beheshti

اینا اگه امسال اجرایی نکن فارغ التحصیلای معدل کم ****** میرن!!!!اجرا نشدنش با عقل جور در نمیاد اما هیچ چیز از این سیستم اموزش قوی! :Yahoo (22): !!!!!!بعید نیست

----------


## biology115

> اینا اگه امسال اجرایی نکن فارغ التحصیلای معدل کم ****** میرن!!!!اجرا نشدنش با عقل جور در نمیاد اما هیچ چیز از این سیستم اموزش قوی!!!!!!!بعید 
> نیست


به نظر من چون همین الان اعلام کردن ، اجرایی میشه 

چون اگه اجرایی نبود میگفتن به 95 نمیرسه و بچه ها میرفتن دیپلم مجدد میگرفتن !

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> خخخخ کدوم بیسوادی بت گفته خیالت راحت امسال اجرایی میشه بالاخره یا دی یا خرداد


دوست عزیز من الان خوندم که باید به صورت داوطلب آزاد امتحان بدی .
من الان ترم 1 پیامنورم و معافیت تحصیلی دارم
برای اینکه داوطلب آزاد بشم باید برم سربازی ؟

----------


## *Yousef*

> دوست عزیز من الان خوندم که باید به صورت داوطلب آزاد امتحان بدی .
> من الان ترم 1 پیامنورم و معافیت تحصیلی دارم
> برای اینکه داوطلب آزاد بشم باید برم سربازی ؟



منم همین وضعیتو دارم , یکی جواب بده

----------


## Dayi javad

داوطلب آزاد به سربازی نیاز نداره ( البته اگ سن محدود نکنه )
من خودم دیپ مجدد و گرفتم داوطلب آزاد بودم سربازیم نرفتم ! 20 سالمم بود

----------


## ASkonkur

بچه ها اخرین خبر ها چیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> بچه ها اخرین خبر ها چیه؟


خبر نیس ! الان زرافشان خوابیده و چن هزار دانش آموزو تو خماری گذاشته!

----------


## reza4024

مشخص نشد دی ماه اجرا میشه یا خیر؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> داوطلب آزاد به سربازی نیاز نداره ( البته اگ سن محدود نکنه )
> من خودم دیپ مجدد و گرفتم داوطلب آزاد بودم سربازیم نرفتم ! 20 سالمم بود


پس خداروشکر من *19 سال 11 ماه* سن دارم
در مورد اینکه من دانشجو هستم چیزی نگفتید ؟
دانشجوهاهم میتونن شرکت کنن؟

----------


## biology115

> داوطلب آزاد به سربازی نیاز نداره ( البته اگ سن محدود نکنه )
> من خودم دیپ مجدد و گرفتم داوطلب آزاد بودم سربازیم نرفتم ! 20 سالمم بود


دوست عزیز من 19 سالمه ، دوستم هم 20 سال و 5 ماهش هست اونم میتونه شرکت کنه؟

البته دانشجوی پیام نور هست.

مرسی

----------


## biology115

> پس خداروشکر من *19 سال 11 ماه* سن دارم
> در مورد اینکه من دانشجو هستم چیزی نگفتید ؟
> دانشجوهاهم میتونن شرکت کنن؟


به نظر شما به امسال میرسه ( به کنکور 95) ؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> به نظر شما به امسال میرسه ( به کنکور 95) ؟


بله دیگه برای امسال رو گفتن دیگه رئیس جمهورم تایید کرد که
شک نکن  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## biology115

> بله دیگه برای امسال رو گفتن دیگه رئیس جمهورم تایید کرد که
> شک نکن


خدا از زبونت بشنوه ، امیدوارم ...

----------


## alirezakhaki

بعد ی سوال من کارنامه ی سوم و  نهایی رو گم کردم مورد داره؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> دوست عزیز من 19 سالمه ، دوستم هم 20 سال و 5 ماهش هست اونم میتونه شرکت کنه؟
> 
> البته دانشجوی پیام نور هست.
> 
> مرسی


بله ان شا الله میتونی

----------


## Dayi javad

> بعد ی سوال من کارنامه ی سوم و  نهایی رو گم کردم مورد داره؟


از مدرسه دوباره میگیری اگ لازم بود!

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> بعد ی سوال من کارنامه ی سوم و  نهایی رو گم کردم مورد داره؟


کارنامه یه کاغذ صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی شما ! و هیچ ارزش دیگری نداره !

----------


## Mostafa7

نامویساً یکی جواب بده  :Yahoo (4):  ، یعنی برای امسال میتونیم مجدداً امتحان بدیم ؟ تعداد درس هایی که میتونیم شرکت کنیم محدوده ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> نامویساً یکی جواب بده  ، یعنی برای امسال میتونیم مجدداً امتحان بدیم ؟ تعداد درس هایی که میتونیم شرکت کنیم محدوده ؟


هر کی ی چیزی میگه ! ینی اطلاع رسانیشون ناقص بوده !

----------


## dow

کسی نرفت اموزش پرورش؟ خبری نبودی رفتیماااا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Enigma

اگر خرداد باشه ارزش نداره.
مشاور ما که میگه کلا لازم نیست.

----------


## biology115

> اگر خرداد باشه ارزش نداره.
> مشاور ما که میگه کلا لازم نیست.


چرا؟

----------


## Amin97

> چرا؟


خوب چون اگر خرداد باشه دیگه چیجوری میخوای واسه کنکور ثبت نام کنی ؟!  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ata.beheshti

چلوی ضررو ازهر طرف بگیری منفعته کی گفته ارزش نداره؟اونایی که معدلشون بالای 19 هس نیان اینجا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## biology115

> خوب چون اگر خرداد باشه دیگه چیجوری میخوای واسه کنکور ثبت نام کنی ؟!


احتمالا یه ویرایش بذارن و نمرات و معدل جدید رو قرار میدیم.

----------


## Parsa20

آخرش چی شد میتونیم چندتا امتحان رو دی بدیم و چندتای دیگه رو خرداد؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> احتمالا یه ویرایش بذارن و نمرات و معدل جدید رو قرار میدیم.


تو سیستم که اصن چیزی به اسم معدل وجود نداره فقط نمره ها هستن اونارم سیستم سه سوته میتونه بده به سنجش 
فقط اینا همت نمیکنن

----------


## biology115

> تو سیستم که اصن چیزی به اسم معدل وجود نداره فقط نمره ها هستن اونارم سیستم سه سوته میتونه بده به سنجش 
> فقط اینا همت نمیکنن


امیدوارم چرخ گردون یه روزم که شده به کام ما بگرده و این طرح اجرا بشه ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> امیدوارم چرخ گردون یه روزم که شده به کام ما بگرده و این طرح اجرا بشه ...


بابا به خدا اصلا واسه اینا کار خاصی نداره فقط واسش وقت نمزاره برجام به اون گردن کلفتی از این زودتر انجام شد والا

----------


## Amin 95

من که مشاورم دیروز تو کارگاه فارغ التحصیلان گفت که ثبت نامش دی ماهه

----------


## biology115

> بابا به خدا اصلا واسه اینا کار خاصی نداره فقط واسش وقت نمزاره برجام به اون گردن کلفتی از این زودتر انجام شد والا


به نظر شما اگه اجرا شد ، واسه هر درس چقدر میگیرن؟

----------


## Nastaran74

در مورد معایب این روش چیزی خوندین؟؟؟؟حقیقت داشتن؟؟؟؟ تو یه تاپیک معایبش زده بود نمیدونمجقیقت داه یا نه ولی اگه اینجوری باشه دیپ مجددد بهتره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> در مورد معایب این روش چیزی خوندین؟؟؟؟حقیقت داشتن؟؟؟؟ تو یه تاپیک معایبش زده بود نمیدونمجقیقت داه یا نه ولی اگه اینجوری باشه دیپ مجددد بهتره


معایبش چیا هستن؟

----------


## Nastaran74

> معایبش چیا هستن؟


والا دقیق یادم نیس ولی یکی از اون موعایبش این بود که فقططط باید برا بیست بخونی ینی نمره 20 که الان تو ترمیم معدل میاری حدودا برابر 18 هست که تو امتحان خرداد معدل نهایی خودت اوردی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> والا دقیق یادم نیس ولی یکی از اون موعایبش این بود که فقططط باید برا بیست بخونی ینی نمره 20 که الان تو ترمیم معدل میاری حدودا برابر 18 هست که تو امتحان خرداد معدل نهایی خودت اوردی


فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه ، تا زمانی که دیپلم مجدد بود میگفتن خوب نیست و باید درسای نمیدونم فلسفه و ... بخونی ، حالا که ترمیم رو گذاشتن اینجوری !!!!!

عجب ملتی هستیم ما !!!!

----------


## Nastaran74

> فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه ، تا زمانی که دیپلم مجدد بود میگفتن خوب نیست و باید درسای نمیدونم فلسفه و ... بخونی ، حالا که ترمیم رو گذاشتن اینجوری !!!!!
> 
> عجب ملتی هستیم ما !!!!


...والا  مث ملتای خدادیده هم یستیم فقط اسم ملت رومون هس  :Yahoo (21):  فقط نشستیم داریم نگا میکنیم تا هر وزیری و وکیلی و مدیری و ریسی بیاد ببره بدوزه و بره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> ...والا  مث ملتای خدادیده هم یستیم فقط اسم ملت رومون هس  فقط نشستیم داریم نگا میکنیم تا هر وزیری و وکیلی و مدیری و ریسی بیاد ببره بدوزه و بره


شما توی طرح ترمیم تمام نمراتت رو واسه 20 بخون و 18 بیار ، معدلت هم میشه 18

فکر نکنم معدل 18 تاثیر منفی داشته باشه تو کنکور

----------


## mpaarshin

> به نظر شما اگه اجرا شد ، واسه هر درس چقدر میگیرن؟


من فکر کنم واسه همه درسها 200 تومن بگیرن حالا اگر تجربی رو در نظر بگیری که 10 تا درسش نهایی هستش کلا میشه درسی 20 تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد که اینجوریه حالا ترمیم هم همین حدودا هستش

----------


## biology115

> من فکر کنم واسه همه درسها 200 تومن بگیرن حالا اگر تجربی رو در نظر بگیری که 10 تا درسش نهایی هستش کلا میشه درسی 20 تومن واسه دیپلم مجدد که اینجوریه حالا ترمیم هم همین حدودا هستش


نظر شما در مورد معایب ترمیم چیه که دوستان در موردش حرف میزنن؟ میگن دیپلم مجدد بهتره  :Y (558):

----------


## mpaarshin

> نظر شما در مورد معایب ترمیم چیه که دوستان در موردش حرف میزنن؟ میگن دیپلم مجدد بهتره


ببین اون دوست عزیزی که میگه ترمیم بده و دیپ مجدد بهتره فکرش اینه که چون ترمیم مثلا تو دی انجام میشه البته اگر تو دی اجرا بشه پس نمره ها میانگین بالاتر هست و تعدا شرکت کننده ها کمتر و همه واسه قبولی میخونن پس اگر شما 20 بگیری ترازت از اونی که خرداد 20 گرفته کمتر میشه
من نظرم اینه که ممکنه تفاوت کنه اما شاید فوقش 100تا یا 200تا چون میانگین جمعیت و نمره گرفته میشه و نمره 20 یا 19 همیشه بالاترین تراز رو دارن و همینطور تو خرداد تجدیدی کم نداریم

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ...والا  مث ملتای خدادیده هم یستیم فقط اسم ملت رومون هس  فقط نشستیم داریم نگا میکنیم تا هر وزیری و وکیلی و مدیری و ریسی بیاد ببره بدوزه و بره


شما اصلا گوش بحرف اینایی که میشینن از صب تا شب تراز ضربو تقسیم میکنن نده.اگه کلا معدل رو بردارن همینا میان میگن معدل به نفعمون بود چون هزارتا تراز میبرد بالا فلان میکرد اینجور میکرد.هدف خودت دنبال کن.بعد از کلی دعا کردن حالا این طرح رو اووردن دیگه معایب که نداره.والا بخدا

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

از جزئیاتش هنوز خبری نیس؟

----------


## Orwell

دوستان کسی نمیدونه بالاخره چی شد ؟

چقدر بدم میاد از اینکه تو این مملکت یه چیزی میگن و بین زمین و آسمون نگهت میدارن ! متنفرم از این وضعیت !

فکر کنم بهتره درگیر همون دیپ مجدد خودم باشم اخه چشمم اب نمیخوره اینا با تنبل بازیشون بتونن ترمیم رو امسال اجرا کنن !

----------


## ata.beheshti

چرا بضیاتون جلز ولز میکنید؟؟؟؟؟ بابا دوروز بصبرین یه بخش نامه ای مصوبه ای چیزی بیاد الان که همه ادارات تا یه شنبه تعطیلن انتظار دارین چی بگن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یکی میاد میگه به این سال نمیرسه!!!!اخه تو بابات رییس اموزش پرورشه؟؟؟؟؟؟توی شورای عالی عضوه؟؟چشم بصیرت داری؟؟؟؟؟تا اخر این هفته صبر کنین من که دوشنبه یا سه شنبه میرم اموزش پرورش....الان که فکر میکنم میبینم اشتباه کردم این تاپیکو زدم!...دوستانی که سوال فنی دارن لطفا برن اموزش پرورش اینجا همه عین همن هیشکی عضو شورای عالی یا معاونو فلان نیس!دلتونو به نظرات و تحلیل شخصی من نوعی خوش نکنید دوستانی هم که معدلشون بالاس نیان اینجا با بیان بضی جملاتی غیر مستقیم تضعیف روحیه کنن :Yahoo (76): خدارو خوش نمیاد!

----------


## mohammad.sa

من دیشب با معاون اموزش پرورش شهرمون حرف زدم.گفت که این طرح تصویب شده ولی تا مشخص شدن جزییات یکم طول میکشه.امسال اجرایی میشه خیالتون راحت باشه.صبر داشته باشین

----------


## ata.beheshti

> من دیشب با معاون اموزش پرورش شهرمون حرف زدم.گفت که این طرح تصویب شده ولی تا مشخص شدن جزییات یکم طول میکشه.امسال اجرایی میشه خیالتون راحت باشه.صبر داشته باشین


خدا اجرت بده....بچه ها به خودتون استرس ندین توکلمون به خدا ماهم خدایی داریم

----------


## Adept

دوستان اگه احیانا امسال اجرایی بشه !
دی ماه امتحان بدیم خوبه یا خرداد ؟

----------


## dow

> دوستان اگه احیانا امسال اجرایی بشه !
> دی ماه امتحان بدیم خوبه یا خرداد ؟


خرداد چون دراون زمان تمام دروس تموم شده و  حظور ذهن بهتره البته دی هم مزیت خودش رو هم داره ولی ترجیحا خرداد

----------


## Adept

> خرداد چون دراون زمان تمام دروس تموم شده و  حظور ذهن بهتره البته دی هم مزیت خودش رو هم داره ولی ترجیحا خرداد


خرداد یکم دیر نیست ! 
میگم نکنه ما خرداد امتحان بدیم و برا کنکور 95 محاسبه نشه و بره سال 96؟!

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خرداد یکم دیر نیست ! 
> میگم نکنه ما خرداد امتحان بدیم و برا کنکور 95 محاسبه نشه و بره سال 96؟!


مگع شهر هرته عزیز...وقتی چیزی اجرایی شد تمومه

----------


## mahdi100

> مگع شهر هرته عزیز...وقتی چیزی اجرایی شد تمومه


اقا عاشق حرفات هستم

----------


## biology115

> من که بعید میدونم به امسال برسه


دوست عزیز دقیقا چرا شما این فکرو میکنید؟ چون معدل خودت بالاست.

----------


## Nahal

ایشالا هر چه زودتر در مورد جزئیات ترمیم معدل هم اطلاعاتی در اختیارمون بذارن تا تکلیفمون مشخص بشه...
الان اکثر بچه ها تو دو راهی دیپلم مجدد یا ترمیم موندن... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## GHZO7

چون معدل خودت بالاست.[/quote]
اگر به اون سه شکلک آخر پستم دقت کنی جواب سوالتو میگیری موفق باشی

----------


## GHZO7

> دوست عزیز دقیقا چرا شما این فکرو میکنید؟ چون معدل خودت بالاست.



اگر به اون سه شکلک آخر پستم دقت کنی جواب سوالتو میگیری موفق باشی

----------


## ata.beheshti

> وقتی منظورت با شخص خاصیه مرد باشو نقل  قولش کن حتی اگر کاملا باهاش مخالفی ...میدونی به این کارت چی میگن؟؟؟؟بهش میگن غیبت چون اگه دوباره به این تایپیک نمیومدم پستتو نمیدیدم نمیتونستم از خودم دفاع کنم و جوابتو بدم .بابام رییس آموزش و پرورش نیست ولی فک کنم بابای تو اگه رییس نباشه حداقلش معاونه مگه نه؟؟؟ این حرفو زدم چون آموزش پروش چرت وپرت زیاد میگه نمونش قرار بود کنکور95تاثیر معدل به 40درصد هم برسه (زرافشان گفته بود خبرشم توی سایت گاج بودیکی از بچه ها هم اینجا تایپیک زده بود (
> bbehzad)من نظر شخصی خودمو گفتم همیشه گفتم بازم میگم معدل کم رو میشه تو کنکور جبران کرد حتی با معدل 10هم میشه رتبه سه رقمی شد (اگه خواستی کارنامشو میزارم) تاثیر معدل فقط25 درصده 75درصدش هنوز مونده به هیچ وجه قصدم تخریب روحیه نبود همیشه هم معتقد بودم آدمای پست وحقیر موفقیت خودشون رو توی شکست بقیه میبینن از کسایی هم که هدفشون ناامید کردن بقیست متنفرم چون میدونم یه روزی هم خدا اونارو ناامید میکنه در ضمن معدلمم بالای نوزده نیست وقتی پستای بقیه رو میخونی یه نیم نگاهی هم به زیرشون بنداز ببین کی تشکر کرده دیگه هم تو این تایپیک پست نمیذارم تا مبادا کسی از حرفم ناامید بشه همون طور که توی پستای قبلیم گفتم امیدوارم همه ی کسایی که میخوان ترمیم کنن موفق بشن شما هم موفق باشی


خخخخخ من شمارو الان دیدم منظورم با هیشکی نبود عزیز کلی گفتم به دل نگیر شما

----------


## Nastaran74

> شما اصلا گوش بحرف اینایی که میشینن از صب تا شب تراز ضربو تقسیم میکنن نده.اگه کلا معدل رو بردارن همینا میان میگن معدل به نفعمون بود چون هزارتا تراز میبرد بالا فلان میکرد اینجور میکرد.هدف خودت دنبال کن.بعد از کلی دعا کردن حالا این طرح رو اووردن دیگه معایب که نداره.والا بخدا


...خوب اینم حرف خوبیه بالاخره یه شانس مجدده واسه تو دادا محمد که فک کنم از نعمتای بزرگ الهیه دیگه :Yahoo (76): شوخیدم دادا ناراحت نشی یکم شوخم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ...خوب اینم حرف خوبیه بالاخره یه شانس مجدده واسه تو دادا محمد که فک کنم از نعمتای بزرگ الهیه دیگهشوخیدم دادا ناراحت نشی یکم شوخم


اره والا نعمت الهیه.نه بابا جنبه دارم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

عزیزان خبر آخر چی شد ؟ کی بریم ثبت نام کنیم برای ترمیم ؟

----------


## nahid

یکی منو نقل قول کنه بگه دی امسال اجرا میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## magicboy

> یکی منو نقل قول کنه بگه دی امسال اجرا میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟


باید وایسی زرافشان نقلت کنه
 اینجا همه بی خبرانیم

----------


## Black

> یکی منو نقل قول کنه بگه دی امسال اجرا میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟


" کَذَبَ الوقّاتون "

----------


## biology115

> " کَذَبَ الوقّاتون "


احسنت ...

----------


## Adept

دوستان یه نظر سنجی بزارین ! 
اگه احیانا تصویب شد ! 
دی ما شرکت کنیم یا خرداد ؟ 
به نظر من دی بهتره !
خرداد فشار روحی و استرس زیاد میشه !

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوستان یه نظر سنجی بزارین ! 
> اگه احیانا تصویب شد ! 
> دی ما شرکت کنیم یا خرداد ؟ 
> به نظر من دی بهتره !
> خرداد فشار روحی و استرس زیاد میشه !


اره دی حجم درسا کمتره..خرداد پیش ۲هم میاد روش مصیبت میشه

----------


## biology115

> اره دی حجم درسا کمتره..خرداد پیش ۲هم میاد روش مصیبت میشه


ولی خرداد تسلط شما روی درسا بیشتره ...

----------


## Mostafa7

مردیم از فکر و خیال ... یکی بیاد یه خبر درست حسابی بده

----------


## لیلا

الان میتونیم دی ماه بریم امتحان بدیم ؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

> الان میتونیم دی ماه بریم امتحان بدیم ؟؟؟


الان نه، ولی شاید هفته بعد یا ماه بعد بتونید برید برای ثبت نام یا شاید هم همین نه بمونه تا خرداد ، چون آیین نامه اجرایی اش هنوز تدوین و ابلاغ نشده .

----------


## shaahin

من میترسم آیین نامه تدوین بشه ولی حال نداشته باشن ابلاغ کنن !!! والا ، از اینا بعید نیست ...  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها تورو خدا فردا پس فردا برین بپرسین ببینین میشه خرداد هم امتحان داد؟؟
خرداد خیلی بهتره تسلطمونم بیشتره

----------


## newpath

زمانش کیه ؟ دی ماه ؟ راستی معدل پیشو تاثیر نمیدن ؟ بنظرتون دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا همین دیپلم ریاضیمو اوکی کنم .. واسه کنکور تجربی

----------


## farshad7

علی سیاه :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

داری اینجا کوه میسازی بیا پ ب :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (56): 


ر.ا:حتما از این فرصت استفاده کنید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## biology115

> بچه ها تورو خدا فردا پس فردا برین بپرسین ببینین میشه خرداد هم امتحان داد؟؟
> خرداد خیلی بهتره تسلطمونم بیشتره


شدن که میشه ، چون گفته دی و خرداد و شهریور 

ولی اگه به 95 برسه به نظر من قطعا خرداد میشه

----------


## biology115

> الان نه، ولی شاید هفته بعد یا ماه بعد بتونید برید برای ثبت نام یا شاید هم همین نه بمونه تا خرداد ، چون آیین نامه اجرایی اش هنوز تدوین و ابلاغ نشده .


به نظر من اگه میخواستن واسه 95 اجراش نکنن میگفتن به 95 نمیرسه و تمام میشد

ولی گویا قراره یه خبرایی بشه ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> شدن که میشه ، چون گفته دی و خرداد و شهریور 
> 
> ولی اگه به 95 برسه به نظر من قطعا خرداد میشه


این صد بار ایشون اونجا اومدن کلی حرف زدن ربطی به کنکور 95 نداره گفته تو این دوره ها میتونین
واسه کنکور 95 موندم کی میشه
خرداد یا دی؟؟
اون شهریوری که اون گفته که نشدنیه چون اون موقع رفتن دانشگاه 95ایا

----------


## biology115

> این صد بار ایشون اونجا اومدن کلی حرف زدن ربطی به کنکور 95 نداره گفته تو این دوره ها میتونین
> واسه کنکور 95 موندم کی میشه
> خرداد یا دی؟؟
> اون شهریوری که اون گفته که نشدنیه چون اون موقع رفتن دانشگاه 95ایا


احتمالا از دی ثبت نام میکنن و تو خرداد امتحان میگیرن ...

----------


## hldvlpln

سال چهارم رو هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟
چون میگن 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت داره میخوام زیست رو از 17 به 20 برسونم.

----------


## niـhan

حوصله خوندن 45 صفحه رو ندارم یکی توضیح بده ایا میشه دی 94 ترمیم کرد معدلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟این فقط برا کتبیه ؟

----------


## Egotist

> حوصله خوندن 45 صفحه رو ندارم یکی توضیح بده ایا میشه دی 94 ترمیم کرد معدلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟این فقط برا کتبیه ؟


هنوز 100% نی

باید منتظر جزیات موند

اینا اول جو میدن

بعد میرن دنبال اجرا کردنش

فعلا که عذاداریه ، مسعولین سرشون شلوغه

ی 40روز دیگه هم ک اربعینه و اینا دارن میرن کربلا برای خالی نبودن عریضه !

قضیه میره طرفای دی ! که مسئولین دارن آماده نام نویسی و تبلیغات نمایندگی مجلس دوره بعد میشن !

این مصاحبه های جدید هم احتمالا برای این بود اسمشون بره تو ذهن مردم ؛ معروف تر بشن برای انتخابات مجلس :Yahoo (21): 

در نتیجه ؛ مسئولین ذی ربط عوض میشن و جدیدا میان و روز از نو روزی از نو

----------


## niـhan

> هنوز 100% نی
> 
> باید منتظر جزیات موند
> 
> اینا اول جو میدن
> 
> بعد میرن دنبال اجرا کردنش
> 
> فعلا که عذاداریه ، مسعولین سرشون شلوغه
> ...


واقعا حرفت صحیحه ....
من وقت ازاد زیاد دارم درسام هنوز سنگین نیست میخام بدونم اگه درصد عملی شدنش زیاده بشینم الان درسا رو بخونم

----------


## Egotist

> واقعا حرفت صحیحه ....
> من وقت ازاد زیاد دارم درسام هنوز سنگین نیست میخام بدونم اگه درصد عملی شدنش زیاده بشینم الان درسا رو بخونم



اگه تایم خالی دارین حتما برین دنبال دیپ مجدد

چه انسانی ؛ چه ریاضی

دستتوون جلوتر میوفته

----------


## niـhan

> اگه تایم خالی دارین حتما برین دنبال دیپ مجدد
> 
> چه انسانی ؛ چه ریاضی
> 
> دستتوون جلوتر میوفته


نه من نمیخام امسال کنکور بدم ک برم دنبال دیپ مجدد...از طرفیم.میترسم نتونم از عهده درساش  بر بیام
معدلم خوب نیست میخام برا 3 سال دیگه تا مطالب از یادم نرفته ترمیمش کنم

----------


## Egotist

> نه من نمیخام امسال کنکور بدم ک برم دنبال دیپ مجدد...از طرفیم.میترسم نتونم از عهده درساش  بر بیام
> معدلم خوب نیست میخام برا 3 سال دیگه تا مطالب از یادم نرفته ترمیمش کنم


امسال شاید برسه

شاید نرسه

اما قطعا به سال دیگه میرسه

اون موقع میتونین اقدام کنین

----------


## The.Best

سلام. دوستان به نظرتون اگه کسی نمرات نهایی تجربی بالایی داشته باشه براش تو کنکور بهتره یا اینکه بره دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیره و تجربی امتحان بده تا تاثیر معدلش کم بشه؟؟؟
در ضمن کنکورش رو هم خوب بده...

----------


## The.Best

برای گرفتن دیپ مجدد برای تاثیر دادنش تو کنکور 95 هنوز وقت هست؟؟ کد سوابق تحصیلیش به مرحله ثبت نام کنکور 95 میرسه؟؟ مرحله اول برای گرفتن دیپ مجدد چیه؟؟

----------


## Nastaran74

اگه نظر منو میخواین که همش دوز و کلک بود کلاه گذاشتن بیخ تا بیخ گوشامون....خییییلی بخوان پایبند باشن به قولاشون یه دوسه ماه دیگه میان میگن طرح برا امسال اجرا نمیشه.....بعید نیس ازشون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nahid

> اگه نظر منو میخواین که همش دوز و کلک بود کلاه گذاشتن بیخ تا بیخ گوشامون....خییییلی بخوان پایبند باشن به قولاشون یه دوسه ماه دیگه میان میگن طرح برا امسال اجرا نمیشه.....بعید نیس ازشون


نظر تو رو نخواستیم

----------


## Dayi javad

> نظر تو رو نخواستیم


فک نکنم اینجا کسی بخواد نظر بده باید از کسی اجازه بگیره !!

حال شما که از شهریور داری به بچچه ها امید میدی خب برو به این زرافشان بگو ی کاری بکن  :Yahoo (21):  !

 اینکه بگیم اجرا میشه یا بگیم اجرا نمیشه ک فایده نداره

----------


## nahid

> فک نکنم اینجا کسی بخواد نظر بده باید از کسی اجازه بگیره !!
> 
> حال شما که از شهریور داری به بچچه ها امید میدی خب برو به این زرافشان بگو ی کاری بکن  !
> 
>  اینکه بگیم اجرا میشه یا بگیم اجرا نمیشه ک فایده نداره


 من کی گفتم اجرا میشه یا نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> من کی گفتم اجرا میشه یا نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی جاها دیدم فقط امید دادی ! کسی جواب منطقی هم ک داده زدی فکشو لوله کردی  :Yahoo (21):  !!

دقیقا همین برخودی که با @Nastaran74داشتی جای دیگ هم دیده بودم  :Yahoo (21):  !

حالا ناراحت نشو ! ان شا الله اجرایی میشه

----------


## Mamad org

> خیلی جاها دیدم فقط امید دادی ! کسی جواب منطقی هم ک داده زدی فکشو لوله کردی  !!
> 
> دقیقا همین برخودی که با @Nastaran74داشتی جای دیگ هم دیده بودم  !
> 
> حالا ناراحت نشو ! ان شا الله اجرایی میشه


داداشمون چه انالیزی کرده[emoji28] [emoji16] [emoji23] 

فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## El3RAH1M

من زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تبریز انتقال داد واحد امتحانات
ایشون هم گفت هنوز جزئیات واسشون ارسال نشده ولی بنظرشون واسه دی و خرداد قطعا اجرا میشه و گفت هزینه اش هم چیزی نمیشه که به چشم بیاد و گفت یه ماه دیگه زنگ بزن واسه جزئیات.
منتهی سوالی واسم پیش اومده که اگه واسه خرداد بخوایم بمونه میتونن نمراتو تا کنکور انتقال بدن و حساب کنن ؟ یهو بعد دی نگن خرداد منتفیه و فقط تو دی میتونستین امتحان بدین ؟
اگرم بخوایم ریسک نکنیم و دی امتحان بدیم باید درسهای دوم و پیش و با سوم بخونیم که اگه یه ماه اطلاع دادن جزئیات طول بکشه دیگه یه ماه بعد یجورایی نمیشه واسه دی سومو تموم کرد .
مشکل اینجوری رفع میشه که جزئیاتو زود اطلاع بدن و بگن که خرداد قطعا میتونین واسه 95 ترمیم کنین .
راه دوم هم اینه که از همین الان واسه دی بخونیم و واسه خرداد ریسک نکنیم . چه کنیم !! :Yahoo (22):

----------


## radman

دوستان آخه چرا همه استرس اینو دارن که نکنه نمره ها نرسه به کنکور و این حرفا !!!

چندتا داده ی کامپیوتریه ، همین و بس .

کنکور و الکی نتایجشو دیر می دن وگرنه سنجش چیش از قلم چی کمه ؟؟؟؟

قلم چی همون روز 90 هزار نفرو جوابشونو میده .

اینو از سرتون بیرون کنید و با خیال راحت درس بخونید .

----------


## Nastaran74

> نظر تو رو نخواستیم


....من اصن شما رو جز اون دسته حساب نمیکنم که ازشون نظر خواستم هه

----------


## Orwell

*امروز زنگ زدم اداره اموزش و پرورش کرمان

میگه تا زمانی بصورت کتبی چیزی به ما ابلاغ نشده ارزش نداره

میگم رو سایت اموزش و پرورشه 

میگه هروقت کتبی به ما ابلاغ کردن اونوقت بیا ما درخدمتت هستیم

شکلک واسه این موضوع ندارم ؛ شما این شکلک رو تصور کنید :* ( شکلک گریه دسته جمعی دیپلم مجددی ها )

*دارن با اینده ما دیپلم مجددیا بازی میکنن بخدا...*

----------


## El3RAH1M

اگه خرداد 95 امتحانات ترمیم معدل واسه کنکور 95 اجرا بشه بنظرم بهتر از دی ماه امساله . امتحانات سوم تو دی ماه با برنامه آزمونا یکم مشکل ساز میشه .من با آزمون میرم جلو اگه خرداد شد ترمیم معدل هم میدم نشد هم که هیچ. البته باید به زمان ثبت نامش توجه کرد شاید از قبل واسه خرداد ثبت نام کنن. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Nastaran74

> اگه خرداد 95 امتحانات ترمیم معدل واسه کنکور 95 اجرا بشه بنظرم بهتر از دی ماه امساله . امتحانات سوم تو دی ماه با برنامه آزمونا یکم مشکل ساز میشه .من با آزمون میرم جلو اگه خرداد شد ترمیم معدل هم میدم نشد هم که هیچ. البته باید به زمان ثبت نامش توجه کرد شاید از قبل واسه خرداد ثبت نام کنن.


..... اره منم چون با کانون پیش میرم برا دی نمیتونم بخونم منم فک میکنم خرداد بهتر باشه البته  موندم که چطو میخوان بعدش نتایج خرداد رو تاثیر بدن؟؟؟شاید همون دی ماه چون قبل ثبت نام کنکوره بهتر باشه و کسایی که خرداد ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنن نتایجش بمونه واسه کنکور 96 شما در این مورد اطلاعی ندارین؟؟؟؟ هر چند خودم از اخبار شنیدم گف تو سه نوبت دی خرداد و شهریور میشه امتحان داد.....بچه ها منم بابا مامانم فرهنگین دوتاااشونم فرستادم اموزش پرورش میگن هنوز به صورت رسمی بخش نامش نیومده و منتظریم اطلاع میدیم :Yahoo (21): 

حاکم شهری که مرغابی بود...... :Y (648):

----------


## El3RAH1M

> ..... اره منم چون با کانون پیش میرم برا دی نمیتونم بخونم منم فک میکنم خرداد بهتر باشه البته  موندم که چطو میخوان بعدش نتایج خرداد رو تاثیر بدن؟؟؟شاید همون دی ماه چون قبل ثبت نام کنکوره بهتر باشه و کسایی که خرداد ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنن نتایجش بمونه واسه کنکور 96 شما در این مورد اطلاعی ندارین؟؟؟؟ هر چند خودم از اخبار شنیدم گف تو سه نوبت دی خرداد و شهریور میشه امتحان داد.....بچه ها منم بابا مامانم فرهنگین دوتاااشونم فرستادم اموزش پرورش میگن هنوز به صورت رسمی بخش نامش نیومده و منتظریم اطلاع میدیم
> 
> حاکم شهری که مرغابی بود......


من میخواستم وضعمون از الان معلوم شه . دی یا خرداد . اونم بهم گفتن 1 ماه دیگه واسه جزئیات زنگ بزن . یه ماه دیگه بگن خرداد نمیشه دیگه واسه دی شروع کردن دیره . یا باید از الان واسه دی خوند یا منتظر جزئیات بشیم .من میمونم واسه خرداد اگه جزئیاتو دیر اطلاع بدن و بگن فقط دی میشه دیگه بیخیال ترمیم معدل میشم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Nastaran74

> من میخواستم وضعمون از الان معلوم شه . دی یا خرداد . اونم بهم گفتن 1 ماه دیگه واسه جزئیات زنگ بزن . یه ماه دیگه بگن خرداد نمیشه دیگه واسه دی شروع کردن دیره . یا باید از الان واسه دی خوند یا منتظر جزئیات بشیم .من میمونم واسه خرداد اگه جزئیاتو دیر اطلاع بدن و بگن فقط دی میشه دیگه بیخیال ترمیم معدل میشم


 منم همینطور زیاد برام مهم نیس اگ نشد بیخیالش میشم چون فقط سه درس میخوام امتحان بدم

----------


## biology115

> من میخواستم وضعمون از الان معلوم شه . دی یا خرداد . اونم بهم گفتن 1 ماه دیگه واسه جزئیات زنگ بزن . یه ماه دیگه بگن خرداد نمیشه دیگه واسه دی شروع کردن دیره . یا باید از الان واسه دی خوند یا منتظر جزئیات بشیم .من میمونم واسه خرداد اگه جزئیاتو دیر اطلاع بدن و بگن فقط دی میشه دیگه بیخیال ترمیم معدل میشم



دوست عزیز به نظر من خرداد میشه ، چون اگه از یک خرداد شروع کنن به برگزاری امتحانات و نهایتا تا 25 خرداد طول بکشه ،

و این که زمان کنکور هم 25 تیر هست قطعا میتونن توی این یک ماه نمرات رو بفرستن 

به نظر من مشکلی پیش نمیاد ...

----------


## mpaarshin

واسه بعضیا مهمه واسه بعضیا نیست ولی باید قانونی باشه که شامل حال همه بشه
واسه من و امثال من به شخصه خیلی مهمه این ترمیم و زمانش 
فقط مسئولین خوابن دیگه

----------


## z.rezaei

سلام من دیپلم ۸۶ هستم می خواستم بدونم که برای افزایش معدل دیپلمم باید هم  پیش دانشگاهی را امتحان بدم وهم سومو یا فقط درس های سوم دبیرستانو

----------


## z.rezaei

نمی دونم سوالمو در جای مناسبی نوشتم یا نه لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Mamad org

> سلام من دیپلم ۸۶ هستم می خواستم بدونم که برای افزایش معدل دیپلمم باید هم  پیش دانشگاهی را امتحان بدم وهم سومو یا فقط درس های سوم دبیرستانو


داداش سلام
مگه شما اون موقع که دیپلم گرفتی پیش دانشگاهیم امتحان دادی که بخوای برا افزایش معدل دیپلم پیشم بدی
نه داداش 
فقط سوم

پ.ن 1:داداش سوم 25%(قطعی),پیشم 5%(فقط تاثیر مثبت) 
پ.ن 2:داداش شما اگه میخوای 30% تاثیر معدل کل کنکور  نه دیپلم داشته باشی هم پیشا امتخان بده هم سوم ولی اگه پیشت خوبه فقط سوما میخوای که همون معدل دیپلمت فقط سوما بده که 25% قطعیه و گرنه پیش 5% مثبت یعنی اگه رم پایین باشه معدل شما طوری نیس چون تاثیر منفی نداره
پ.ن 3:داداش در ضمن من فقط ترمیم سوما شنیده بودم نمیدونستم پیشم هس
الله اعلم


امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کرده باشم
موفق باشید[emoji111] [emoji113] [emoji106] 

فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## z.rezaei

ممنون خیلی خوب توضیح دادین حل شد

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام. دوستان به نظرتون اگه کسی نمرات نهایی تجربی بالایی داشته باشه براش تو کنکور بهتره یا اینکه بره دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیره و تجربی امتحان بده تا تاثیر معدلش کم بشه؟؟؟
> در ضمن کنکورش رو هم خوب بده...


سلام 

باتوجه به شرایطی که گفتی، (منظورم اینه که میخوای کنکورت رو خوب بدی)اگه بتونی متوسط تمام دروس رو تقریبا بالای 50 بزنی توی کنکور تجربی،بهتره بری و واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کنی.....
چون دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کنکور تجربی فقط تقریبا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره.....
یعنی شما تقریبا هر ترازی رو که توی کنکور بگیری همونو واست حساب می کنن.
و باتوجه به اینکه مثلا نمره 20 نهایی زیست ترازش شاید از درصد 50 زیست کنکور هم کمتر باشه، به همین خاطر حتی نمره 20نهایی زیست هم تراز زیست کنکور (البته اگه درصد خوبی کسب کرده باشی)رو می کشه پایین......

البته گرفتن دیپ مجدد انسانی توی این فاصله زمانی کوتاه(منظورم تا دی هست که امتحان نهایی دیپ مجدد برگزار میشه) همراه با آماده شدن واسه کنکور ، شاید سخت باشه.....
چون درساشون اصلا با اون چیزی که ما تاحالا خوندیم قرابتی نداره......

امیدوارم که نظرم به کارت خورده باشه....

----------


## lale94

> سلام من دیپلم ۸۶ هستم می خواستم بدونم که برای افزایش معدل دیپلمم باید هم  پیش دانشگاهی را امتحان بدم وهم سومو یا فقط درس های سوم دبیرستانو


سلام عزیزم لفقط سال سوم

----------


## Lara27

ای تووووووووووو رووووووح اینا  :Yahoo (21): 
معلوم نشد بالاخره ؟

----------


## saeedkh76

این ترمیم معدل چرا یدفه اعلام کردن؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصن بی برنامگی موج میزنه هاااااااااااااااا

----------


## quf

من امروز زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران باهاشون صحبت کردم آقای امیری بود مسوولش گفت دیروز نامه ی امضا شدهی رییش جمهور برای ما آمده.........گفتم طرحش به امسال میرسه گفت ما تا یه ماهه دیگه شیوه نامشو درست میکنیم معلوم نیس به دی برسه ولی حتما به خرداد میرسه و واسه کنکور 95 میشه ازش استفاده کرد!!!!

----------


## atefe_os

> من امروز زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران باهاشون صحبت کردم آقای امیری بود مسوولش گفت دیروز نامه ی امضا شدهی رییش جمهور برای ما آمده.........گفتم طرحش به امسال میرسه گفت ما تا یه ماهه دیگه شیوه نامشو درست میکنیم معلوم نیس به دی برسه ولی حتما به خرداد میرسه و واسه کنکور 95 میشه ازش استفاده کرد!!!!


میخوام تا صد سال نرسه ازشون متنفرم چرا اخه...

----------


## Lara27

> من امروز زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران باهاشون صحبت کردم آقای امیری بود مسوولش گفت دیروز نامه ی امضا شدهی رییش جمهور برای ما آمده.........گفتم طرحش به امسال میرسه گفت ما تا یه ماهه دیگه شیوه نامشو درست میکنیم معلوم نیس به دی برسه ولی حتما به خرداد میرسه و واسه کنکور 95 میشه ازش استفاده کرد!!!!


این همه ادم میشینن یه شیوه نامه برا یه مصوبه درست کنن یه ماه طول میکشه؟
فقط الکی پول میخورن نمیتونن اون همه ادم زودتر درست کنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nahid

> من امروز زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران باهاشون صحبت کردم آقای امیری بود مسوولش گفت دیروز نامه ی امضا شدهی رییش جمهور برای ما آمده.........گفتم طرحش به امسال میرسه گفت ما تا یه ماهه دیگه شیوه نامشو درست میکنیم معلوم نیس به دی برسه ولی حتما به خرداد میرسه و واسه کنکور 95 میشه ازش استفاده کرد!!!!


ان شاالله دفعه بعد زنگ زدی بگن به دی 94 میرسه

----------


## Lara27

ادای دانشمندا رو در میارن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rezarko13

خخخ وزیر اومده تو تلویزیون میگه امسال میگیریم تو کنکور تاثیر میدیم شما هی روحیه منفی بدین والا ؟در ضمن دیگه ربطی به مجلس نداره.خخ ولی میدونم اموزش پرورش کت ....

----------


## *Yousef*

مطمئنین این طرح برای همه کنکوریا قابل استفادست؟ یعنی یکی مثل من که بار سومه کنکور میدم و الان ترم یک پیام نورم مشکلی نخواهم داشت و می تونم تو این امتحانا شرکت کنم؟

----------


## T!G3R

> مطمئنین این طرح برای همه کنکوریا قابل استفادست؟ یعنی یکی مثل من که بار سومه کنکور میدم و الان ترم یک پیام نورم مشکلی نخواهم داشت و می تونم تو این امتحانا شرکت کنم؟


سلم داداش شما که برای سومین بار کنکور دادی مگه نباید بعد از بار دوم بری سربازی؟؟!!!
یه خرده در مورد شرایطت توضیح میدی؟؟؟؟
معافی؟با چه شرایطی؟؟؟
با تشکر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## *Yousef*

> سلم داداش شما که برای سومین بار کنکور دادی مگه نباید بعد از بار دوم بری سربازی؟؟!!!
> یه خرده در مورد شرایطت توضیح میدی؟؟؟؟
> معافی؟با چه شرایطی؟؟؟
> با تشکر



همونجور که گفتم ترم اول پیام نورم, واسه همین از لحاظ نظام وظیفه مشکلی ندارم چون رفتم دانشگاه و اگه امسال یه رشته ی جدید قبول شم می تونم انصراف بدم از رشته ی حال حاضرم و برم اون رشته ثبت نام کنم... سئوالی بود توی پرفایلم بپرس بی زحمت...

دوستان جواب پست بالامو حتماً بدین

----------


## quf

> این همه ادم میشینن یه شیوه نامه برا یه مصوبه درست کنن یه ماه طول میکشه؟
> فقط الکی پول میخورن نمیتونن اون همه ادم زودتر درست کنن


بازم خدارو شکر به کنکور 95 میرسه حالا اگه میگفت به 95 نمیرسه خوب بود!!!!!!!!

----------


## quf

> میخوام تا صد سال نرسه ازشون متنفرم چرا اخه...


شما ناراحتی که اجرایی میشه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## quf

> ان شاالله دفعه بعد زنگ زدی بگن به دی 94 میرسه


واسه کنکور 95 به درد بخوره هر وقت میخواد باشه

----------


## biology115

> همونجور که گفتم ترم اول پیام نورم, واسه همین از لحاظ نظام وظیفه مشکلی ندارم چون رفتم دانشگاه و اگه امسال یه رشته ی جدید قبول شم می تونم انصراف بدم از رشته ی حال حاضرم و برم اون رشته ثبت نام کنم... سئوالی بود توی پرفایلم بپرس بی زحمت...
> 
> دوستان جواب پست بالامو حتماً بدین


فکر کنم چون گفته دیپلمه های بعد سال 84 بشه شرکت کرد ، چون اگه نمیشد فقط فارغ التحصیل ها میتونستن شرکت کنن که میشد دیپلمه های سال 92

نظر خودتون چیه؟

----------


## biology115

> بازم خدارو شکر به کنکور 95 میرسه حالا اگه میگفت به 95 نمیرسه خوب بود!!!!!!!!


خب خدا رو شکر ، اینم یه فرصتیه ، هرچی باشه بهتر از دیپلم مجدد هست.

----------


## Amir h

من که سال 94  کنکور دادم و سال 93 دیپلم گرفتمم میتونم تو طرح ترمیم شرکت کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چون اقای فانی گفتن موقعی که معدل مهم نبوده بعضی ها نخوندن و میتونن دوباره شرکت کنن اما موقع من یعنی 93 معدل مهم بوده  با این حساب من میتونم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

> فکر کنم چون گفته دیپلمه های بعد سال 84 بشه شرکت کرد ، چون اگه نمیشد فقط فارغ التحصیل ها میتونستن شرکت کنن که میشد دیپلمه های سال 92
> 
> نظر خودتون چیه؟



عدالت که کلاً وجود نداره توی کنکور اما بنظرم ظلم هم نمی کنن! چون اگه قرار باشه فقط 18-19 ساله ها توی این طرح شرکت کنن یه ظلم آشکار به یکی مثل منه که سال 92 دیپلم گرفتم و هیچ فرصت جبرانی هم ندارم! از طرفی دارم با 93 - 94ی ها رقابت می کنم که اگه قرار باشه اینا فقط توی این طرح شرکت کنن , نصفشون معدلشون خوب میشه و موفقیت توی کنکور برای من غیرممکن می شه! بنابراین فکر کنم این طرحی باشه برای هر کسی که امسال می تونه توی کنکور شرکت کنه

----------


## atefe_os

> شما ناراحتی که اجرایی میشه؟؟؟؟


نه ولی اصلا دلم نمیخواد  خرداد اجرا شه دلم میخواد به دی برسه مشکلم با بی برنامه بودنشونه دیروز رفتم سوال بپرسم اموزش پرورش اولش بهم گفتن واسه فارغ التحصیلا نیست همونجا نشستم گریه کردم بعد گفت نه من اطلاعی ندارم دعوام شد باهاش برگشتم خونه

----------


## navid saleh

بچه ها یه چیزی میپرسم نخندینا نمیدونم میپرسم
میفرماید که ندانستن عیب نیست نپرسیدن عیب است  :Yahoo (20): 
این ترمیم معدل چیه؟؟؟؟ من خیلی دیدما تو انجمن که تاپیک زدن به اسم ترمیم معدل ولی اصلا بازشون نکردم تا ببینم چیه این اولین تاپیک در مورد ترمیم معدله که من باز کردم
اونطوری که من از خوندن ابتدای تاپیک فهمیدم اینه که به دانش آموزان فارغ التحصیل از سال 84 به بعد این امکان رو میده که اگر در دروسی نمره نهاییشون برای تاثیر در کنکور کمه میتونن در یکی از این نوبت های امتحانی خردادا شهریور یا دی اون درس یا دروس رو امتحان بدن تا نمره شون زیاد بشه؟؟
درست فهمیدم آیا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی کسی که فارغ التحصیله مثلا میاد دوباره زیست سومو امتحان میده؟؟؟
اونوقت یه کارنامه جدید با نمرات جدید بهش میدن؟؟؟

----------


## Mamad org

> بچه ها یه چیزی میپرسم نخندینا نمیدونم میپرسم
> میفرماید که ندانستن عیب نیست نپرسیدن عیب است 
> این ترمیم معدل چیه؟؟؟؟ من خیلی دیدما تو انجمن که تاپیک زدن به اسم ترمیم معدل ولی اصلا بازشون نکردم تا ببینم چیه این اولین تاپیک در مورد ترمیم معدله که من باز کردم
> اونطوری که من از خوندن ابتدای تاپیک فهمیدم اینه که به دانش آموزان فارغ التحصیل از سال 84 به بعد این امکان رو میده که اگر در دروسی نمره نهاییشون برای تاثیر در کنکور کمه میتونن در یکی از این نوبت های امتحانی خردادا شهریور یا دی اون درس یا دروس رو امتحان بدن تا نمره شون زیاد بشه؟؟
> درست فهمیدم آیا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یعنی کسی که فارغ التحصیله مثلا میاد دوباره زیست سومو امتحان میده؟؟؟
> اونوقت یه کارنامه جدید با نمرات جدید بهش میدن؟؟؟


داداش تو  که فهمیدی چرا دیگه میپرسی


بله 
درسته👋✌👍

فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## nahid

اپ

----------


## navid saleh

> داداش تو  که فهمیدی چرا دیگه میپرسی
> 
> 
> بله 
> درسته������✌������
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk


یعنی ارزششو داره دوباره امتحان داد؟؟

----------


## Mamad org

> یعنی ارزششو داره دوباره امتحان داد؟؟


اره دیگه
اگه نمره هات پایین باشه چرا ارزششا نداشته باشه
الان تمامی اون نفراتی که نمره هاشون پایینه خودشونا دارن برا ترمیم اماده میکن که از اونایی که معدلشون بالاتر عقب نیوفتن


تو رم اگه داداش چنین شرایطی داری یه لحظع رم شک نکن شرکت کن
✌

فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ammir

دوستان سلام شرمنده من تاپیک دنبال نکردم و حوصله ی ۵۰ صفحه خوندنش هم نیست ! 
دوستانی که پیگیر بودن ایا این طرح برای خرداد هست یا دی؟ 
و اینکه میشه فقط درس هایی که نمره کم داریم فقط امتحان بدیم  یا نه باید کل درسا رو دوباره امتحان داد ؟

----------


## reza0

اگه نمرمون پايينتر بشه نمره ي قبلي رو تاثير ميدن يا اينو؟

----------


## Mamad org

> دوستان سلام شرمنده من تاپیک دنبال نکردم و حوصله ی ۵۰ صفحه خوندنش هم نیست ! 
> دوستانی که پیگیر بودن ایا این طرح برای خرداد هست یا دی؟ 
> و اینکه میشه فقط درس هایی که نمره کم داریم فقط امتحان بدیم  یا نه باید کل درسا رو دوباره امتحان داد ؟


خراد قطعیه
دی هنوز 50 50



بله اگه مشکلی چیزی به وجود نیاد به صورت گزینشیم امکانش هس

فرستاده شده از LG-D955ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## quf

> نه ولی اصلا دلم نمیخواد  خرداد اجرا شه دلم میخواد به دی برسه مشکلم با بی برنامه بودنشونه دیروز رفتم سوال بپرسم اموزش پرورش اولش بهم گفتن واسه فارغ التحصیلا نیست همونجا نشستم گریه کردم بعد گفت نه من اطلاعی ندارم دعوام شد باهاش برگشتم خونه


خرداد که بهتره همه درسا رو کامل خوندی

----------


## nahid

اپ

----------

